# CC'ers spotted on the commute...



## BentMikey (11 Jul 2011)

Ianrauk yesterday - caught up with me at the lights at Downham. We quite often see each other, usually going the other way though.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2011)

Caught up with you, overtook you and bust a gut trying to keep there, I didn't do very well..


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2011)

I do not think there are any CC`ers on my route ...

Unless you have seen a rack+ guarded virtuoso in the bretby/repton / a 38 cycle path area it might have been me


----------



## Sapper (11 Jul 2011)

Not seen any on my northern route, through Barnet onto South Mimms...

Guess I Should wear my cc cycle shirt a few times rather than my H4H one!!

Adrian


----------



## sabian92 (11 Jul 2011)

I don't even see any other cyclists, so it'd be pretty good going if I saw any other CCers!

Saying that - if anybody sees a fat lad on a Virtuoso in Runcorn/Widnes, it's probably me.


----------



## gaz (11 Jul 2011)

I see quite a few CC's on my route. A very popular one as well.


----------



## Cheule (12 Jul 2011)

No one here, I think cyclists are banned in my town.


----------



## Bigsharn (12 Jul 2011)

I've seen Arch doing her rounds a few times... not sure if I've been noticed


----------



## Adasta (12 Jul 2011)

I spotted Gaz once.


----------



## calibanzwei (12 Jul 2011)

Maybe we should get t-shirts printed up for easy identification


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2011)

Occasionally see our Dan_bo on the outskirts of Northenden ! Met Sharkey and JTM on the cycle to work days !


----------



## martint235 (12 Jul 2011)

Seen CoG and Sittingduck once near work rather than on my commute. 

I'm inconspicuous in the extreme so I doubt anyone has ever noticed me. 

Sent while following my Garmin's instructions


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> Seen CoG and Sittingduck once near work rather than on my commute.
> 
> I'm inconspicuous in the extreme so I doubt anyone has ever noticed me.
> 
> Sent while following my Garmin's instructions



I did see you once, head down heading home east one later afternoon.


Sent while following my keyboards instructions


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2011)

I have a suspicion I was chatting to a cc'er this morning. Timperley, heading towards Salford Quays on what I think was an orange raleigh mountain bike of some description.


----------



## potsy (12 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> *Occasionally see our Dan_bo on the outskirts of Northenden* ! Met Sharkey and JTM on the cycle to work days !



Thanks for the warning 

Only one I have seen is Fossy, not for a while though.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Jul 2011)

Used to cycle in with Tharg (where is he now???) until he changed jobs, and have seen Dan_Bo a couple of times when I've been going through a crossroads/traffic lights and he's been waiting to move across *my* road when his lights change. As Fossy says, met him and JTM at cycle to work meetings too.


----------



## Ravenbait (12 Jul 2011)

I've not knowingly seen any CCers on my commute, although other cyclists are frequent enough (Granton, Queensferry Rd, Maybury, South Gyle and locations west).

Sam


----------



## fimm (13 Jul 2011)

Like Ravenbait, I'm an Edinburgh commuter and see plenty of other cyclists on my jaunt down to Haymarket to get on the train. I'm not aware that there are any CycleChatters in that area, though, nor on my 'long commute' when I do the full distance out to Livingston.


----------



## abo (13 Jul 2011)

Not spotted any other CC'ers in my area. I know Terry Gardener cycles in my area but not sure whether I've encountered him or not


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jul 2011)

saw AKA Bob this morning - well, he saw me and called out, and we stopped to chat. He was on a Barclays Hire Bike!

I see Origamist from time to time (on the last occasion he tried to lift my rolled up copy of the Guardian out of my back pocket), and Adrian, TimO, User10571 and others have crossed my path. I see a lot of FNRttCers


----------



## SportMonkey (13 Jul 2011)

I don't think I've seen another CC'er on my A56 run to Manchester.


----------



## addictfreak (13 Jul 2011)

Theres a few live in my area, Mark Robson, Carolonabike and Sonofpear (probably a couple more too) although we have chatted on here I dont think I have seen any of them out and about. Mark did say that I passed him on the Cyclone the other week. It would be nice to put faces to the names.


----------



## whitebait (13 Jul 2011)

I keep an eye out, but being a new boy it's mostly supposition...

I'm the tall chap with the helmetcam riding a ridgeback horizon (silver), often with two panniers. I start at tooting broadway and head up to old street, obviously the reverse is true at hometime... Say hi if you spot me!


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2011)

Leyton Condor ages ago

A chap i forget now on the Mile End Road a year and half ago

Someone saw me once at London Bridge as they exited the station


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Jul 2011)

fimm said:


> Like Ravenbait, I'm an Edinburgh commuter and see plenty of other cyclists on my jaunt down to Haymarket to get on the train. I'm not aware that there are any CycleChatters in that area, though, nor on my 'long commute' when I do the full distance out to Livingston.




What route do you take out to Livingston? It puts you in roughly the same area as me for part of my commute, I'd have thought.

Sam


----------



## fimm (13 Jul 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> What route do you take out to Livingston? It puts you in roughly the same area as me for part of my commute, I'd have thought.
> 
> Sam



Not quite, I think - I take the A70 out through Balerno, while I think you're a bit further north than that? 

(I'm on a yellow and black Giant OCR for that ride, if anyone does come that way - but it is only once or twice a week at most. The rest of the time I'm a woman in a suit on a Brompton going through Haymarket.)


----------



## Glow worm (13 Jul 2011)

I'd be surprised if there were none on my commute (from Newmarket ish to Brooklands Avenue area, Cambridge) given the high numbers of cyclists hereabouts. None spotted to date though.


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Jul 2011)

fimm said:


> Not quite, I think - I take the A70 out through Balerno, while I think you're a bit further north than that?
> 
> (I'm on a yellow and black Giant OCR for that ride, if anyone does come that way - but it is only once or twice a week at most. The rest of the time I'm a woman in a suit on a Brompton going through Haymarket.)




Ah. One main road further north, in fact. I get no further south than the Park & Ride at Hermiston.

Sam


----------



## goo_mason (13 Jul 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> I've not knowingly seen any CCers on my commute, although other cyclists are frequent enough (Granton, Queensferry Rd, Maybury, South Gyle and locations west).
> 
> Sam



Leith, Ferry Road, Inverleith, Craigleith, Roseburn Path, Corstorphine Road, Saughton, Broomhouse, Edinburgh Park.

Never see anyone else these days, though did wave across Ferry Road to HlaB once.


----------



## Ravenbait (13 Jul 2011)

You're going to practically the same place as me, but I use a completely different route!

Sam


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> I have a suspicion I was chatting to a cc'er this morning. Timperley, heading towards Salford Quays on what I think was an orange raleigh mountain bike of some description.



I go through Timperley every day around 6:45 and 17:15.


----------



## SportMonkey (13 Jul 2011)

Leaway2 said:


> I go through Timperley every day around 6:45 and 17:15.



I'm not seen an orange Raleigh on that route. If you see a black Specialized Allez and a white skid lid, that'll be me.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> I'm not seen an orange Raleigh on that route. If you see a black Specialized Allez and a white skid lid, that'll be me.




OK I'm on a black Specialized Secteur going towards (or away from) the airport on Park road.


----------



## lip03 (13 Jul 2011)

quite often wonder if other cyclists i see on the trail are cc'ers! anyone on the roads arround mid beds??


----------



## clarion (13 Jul 2011)

I saw User1314 this evening. Funnily enough just outside Mirch Masala, where we all met last night. Then again at Broadway, where we chatted briefly about the traffic (amount (lots) and the quality of driving (shoot))


----------



## SportMonkey (13 Jul 2011)

I took my racer along the Bridgewater to get home. /fail


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Jul 2011)

I saw a bloke on the Town Moor in Newcastle who I recognised from his avatar on here, but I can't recall his username.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2011)

Forgot to mention Potsy as his shifts mean we don't cross paths. Saw JTM in Cheadle at end of Manchester Rd tonight on his Surly.


----------



## tiswas-steve (14 Jul 2011)

I travel from Sydenham to Stockwell, Mon to Fri, 6.30 Am in the morn and the reverse from 4pm, on a White Specialized Allez Sport with a blue rucksack ... Be nice to say Hi to fellow CC,ers. ( if I'm going up Westwood Hill or College Road don't expect a chat, more of a puff ) ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2011)

Saw BentMikey tonight on his way to work.


----------



## Telemark (14 Jul 2011)

Touche, going in the opposite direction ... usually somewhere before or after Liberton Brae, depending on how early I manage to get out of the house.

Are you still reading CC, Touche? Haven't seen you on here for a while, only out on the road!

 

T


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jul 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Saw BentMikey tonight on his way to work.



Think I heard a shout, but not sure it was you...


----------



## fimm (15 Jul 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> Ah. One main road further north, in fact. I get no further south than the Park & Ride at Hermiston.
> 
> Sam



I keep off the A71 out of town if I possibly can - the A70 is a much less busy road.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jul 2011)

So any CCer's A23 north or south bound Croydon Gatwick? I see quite a few cyclists going northbound in the morning


----------



## Origamist (15 Jul 2011)

arallsopp spotted along Tooting Bec Rd at around 8am. He was a) staring at his chainring whilst in a world of his own, b) staring at a flappy velcro strap on his shoes whilst in a world of his own or c) staring at a flying ant he was about to run over whilst in a world of his own.


----------



## gaz (15 Jul 2011)

LOCO said:


> So any CCer's A23 north or south bound Croydon Gatwick? I see quite a few cyclists going northbound in the morning


Me. Depending on my route I use from Croydon to oval or from about 5-ways to Lombard Roundabout


----------



## clarion (27 Jul 2011)

Been a while since anyone's been spotted, it seems.

This morning, however, Butterfly & I were waiting at the lights at Tooting Broadway, when we spotted User1314 opposite, wearing a brightly-striped jersey. We waved, and he waved back, though I think it took him a while to realise who we were. 

We were all turning onto CS7, but ours was a right turn, so we had to wait for a stream of traffic befre turning, so he was a fair bit ahead, even before he got across a pedestrian crossing just as the lights changed. It would have been nice to talk, but he was gone...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Jul 2011)

Saw Tharg driving past the end of my road in his car... just as I was driving back to work yesterday to play 5-a-side after seeing my Daughter's end-of-Infants-School show. Shame on us both.


----------



## Ravenbait (27 Jul 2011)

Since last Wednesday I have seen AndyGates, Chuffy and Baggy  . OK, so it wasn't strictly a commute, but we don't have a thread for CCers spotted on occasions other than commuting.

Sam


----------



## clarion (27 Jul 2011)

You're going to see me one day, I hope. Not commuting, as the prospect of my moving up there is vanishingly small, but I think you are one of the people I have known longest virtually without ever meeting. Didn't even get a chance when we zipped through Edinburgh in the liquid sunshine to catch the train last August 

One day.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jul 2011)

Ianrauk again, not sure he saw me, though might have heard the loud OI OI.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Ianrauk again, not sure he saw me, though might have heard the loud OI OI.



Heard the OI OI...


----------



## scouserinlondon (28 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Me. Depending on my route I use from Croydon to oval or from about 5-ways to Lombard Roundabout



Do you work near the Oval - or head in further?


----------



## gaz (28 Jul 2011)

scouserinlondon said:


> Do you work near the Oval - or head in further?


I head in further. I work by baker street.


----------



## Ravenbait (28 Jul 2011)

If anyone saw a woman on a ridiculously overloaded tourer traffic-jamming in London on Wednesday last week or Tuesday this week (I had a fishing rod on Tuesday) then that was me. I saw a few other cyclists and even spoke with one of them (asking directions between Kings Cross and Paddington).

Sam


----------



## gb155 (29 Jul 2011)

potsy said:


> Thanks for the warning
> 
> Only one I have seen is Fossy, not for a while though.



Same here !


----------



## jonparr (31 Jul 2011)

LOCO said:


> So any CCer's A23 north or south bound Croydon Gatwick? I see quite a few cyclists going northbound in the morning



I do Merstham to Salfords but usually stick to the cycle paths unless I've decided to take my road bike. Hit the A23 in Redhill, but that's about it.


----------



## Jonathing (31 Jul 2011)

I'd be surprised if I haven't seen a CCer out and about given the amount who seem to live between Southampton, Gosport and Portsmouth. For work I'm usually riding in civvies on a plain black fixed with bull horn bars.

I know I've seen Cunobelin both at work and when he videoed me after riding into a wall.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2011)

Johnny Jeez this morning on his Steel Horse.. we had a had a little natter..


----------



## clarion (5 Aug 2011)

A bit of a double take when I spotted Origamist this morning. He had _gears_!  

He had a bit of a double take, too. I wasn't the only one on my bike. Butterfly was stoking, because we were on the tandem with camping gear aboard. 

Nice to chat.


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Johnny Jeez this morning on his Steel Horse.. we had a had a little natter..



instantly felt guilty for not riding in after revving away from you Ian, so was back on chitty today, great ride in.

Peer pressure's great innit


----------



## fimm (5 Aug 2011)

Ravenbait, do you ever use the canal towpath? I passed a woman with a lot of red hair last night - I wondered if she could be you, but she was wearing a helmet and high vis, which I don't _think_ is your usual practice.


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Aug 2011)

jonparr said:


> I do Merstham to Salfords but usually stick to the cycle paths unless I've decided to take my road bike. Hit the A23 in Redhill, but that's about it.



When on your road bike do you drop down the hill and join A23 just by the indian restaurant north of Merstham?

I hit Merstham around 7amish and go through Salfords and turn left to Smallfield.

I see a couple of friendly wvers going northbound at this time, but see another 4-5 who just stare which is a bit strange!

Didn't even know about the cycle paths!


----------



## Ravenbait (5 Aug 2011)

fimm said:


> Ravenbait, do you ever use the canal towpath? I passed a woman with a lot of red hair last night - I wondered if she could be you, but she was wearing a helmet and high vis, which I don't _think_ is your usual practice.




No, wouldn't get me on the towpath! It's narrow and I might fall in!

I have been contemplating the towpath as a route to work if I ever get my running fitness up sufficiently to run, which I hope to at some point, but not for the bike.

For those looking out for the lesser spotted Ravenbait, I am currently riding Fingal, my black and silver Orbit Harrier, who sports Century tri bars, front and rear rack and generally a single black Ortlieb back roller classic on the offside. I have red hair, Rudy Project Sportsmask glasses (the Oakley Mag M-Frames have been retired)[sup]*[/sup], do not wear hi-viz and my head will be either unadorned or accessorised with a Buff or Buff Evo 2.

Sam

* Of which I was very glad last night when waiting at red lights near Murrayfield, as a scrote of the 7 - 8 year old variety, with big brother in tow, set off a party popper in my face before scarpering, slightly burning my cheek. Little gobsh!te. I should have ripped his arm off.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2011)

Ravenbait said:


> * Of which I was very glad last night when waiting at red lights near Murrayfield, as a scrote of the 7 - 8 year old variety, with big brother in tow, set off a party popper in my face before scarpering, slightly burning my cheek. Little gobsh!te. I should have ripped his arm off.



Little fecker


----------



## Origamist (5 Aug 2011)

Clarion and Butterfly on a laden tandem nr Balham. Nice to see you both.


----------



## jonparr (5 Aug 2011)

LOCO said:


> When on your road bike do you drop down the hill and join A23 just by the indian restaurant north of Merstham?
> 
> I hit Merstham around 7amish and go through Salfords and turn left to Smallfield.
> 
> ...



I start from South Merstham, so only go round there if I'm on the road bike and fancy doing a few hills! If you go through Merstham, you pick up the national cycle route 21 which takes you into the middle of Redhill on a very pleasant country side track, it is a bit longer (and muddier) but no cars!

7am bit early for me though!


----------



## clarion (12 Aug 2011)

I _think_ I saw User1314 haring up to the lights at the bottom of Garratt Lane this morning, only for them to change to allow me to filter through, turning right from Broadway into Upper Tooting Road.


----------



## Theseus (12 Aug 2011)

Telemark said:


> Touche, going in the opposite direction ... usually somewhere before or after Liberton Brae, depending on how early I manage to get out of the house.
> 
> Are you still reading CC, Touche? Haven't seen you on here for a while, only out on the road!
> 
> ...




I keep looking out, but have so far failed to spot you.

I once nearly got run off the road by scoosh in his car as I was going up Rodney St/Bellevue/Broughton St. Turns out he was just wanting to stop and have a chat.


Been off CC for a few months. No particular reason.


----------



## Headgardener (14 Aug 2011)

Don't think anybody would see me on my mini commute unless they were riding along Shore Road in Hythe, Hampshire.


----------



## Watt-O (2 Sep 2011)

Challenge: never overtaken on the A21 this year (Lewisham - Southend Lane turnoff section) - come on you fellow CCer's!!!


----------



## BentMikey (4 Sep 2011)

barry c on the A2 today, he was coming back from the skyride on his trike, and I was on my way home from work!


----------



## Adasta (9 Nov 2011)

Just chatted to Origamist on Clapham Road.

Sorry for almost swerving into you at 2mph. Must stop trying to look cool in front of the big kids.


----------



## martint235 (9 Nov 2011)

Why do I never see anyone? Come on there are CCers in South East London, we must cross paths sooner or later!!!




And I am fairly recognisable even on days I'm not wearing my FNRttC jersey!

Oh just remembered I did see Zigzag once.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Why do I never see anyone? Come on there are CCers in South East London, we must cross paths sooner or later!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw you once, on your way home.. but you didn't hear or see me as you were head down full steam ahead...(as bloody usual)


----------



## HovR (9 Nov 2011)

I only see two other cyclists on my commute, and they're normally speeding down the hill whilst I'm going up it.






I doubt they're CC'ers, but if anyone here commutes around Gloucester, it could be you!


----------



## funnymummy (9 Nov 2011)

No idea if the chap was a CC'r or not, but this morn followed a hivis jacketed, rucksack wearing roadie up Western Road, he turned right onto the Lancing ind est...
I watched him fly past as I was waiting to turn out my drive, I could have overtaken him once on the road, but thought i'd check out his speed... I stayed behind him, doing a teeny bit under 30... He was flying!!


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2011)

None on mine; Dewsbury to Leeds on the A653


----------



## BentMikey (10 Nov 2011)

...and Mr Brambles on the final bit of my ride from Bromley to Biggin Hill. He was having a rest at a bus shelter, and thank goodness for that because I needed a rest too.


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2012)

[QUOTE 1693636, member: 1314"]GAZ!!!!!!!

Just before Tooting Bec. He dropped me within 50 metres![/quote]
Good to see you again, even if it was only for a while. I slowed down to see if you would catch up by the lights but when I turned around I just saw a massive line of cyclists.


----------



## Becs (23 Jan 2012)

Sapper said:


> Not seen any on my northern route, through Barnet onto South Mimms...
> 
> Guess I Should wear my cc cycle shirt a few times rather than my H4H one!!
> 
> Adrian


 
i'm sometimes cycling round those parts - more so from this coming july


----------



## Becs (23 Jan 2012)

Glow worm said:


> I'd be surprised if there were none on my commute (from Newmarket ish to Brooklands Avenue area, Cambridge) given the high numbers of cyclists hereabouts. None spotted to date though.


 
sometimes here too - Bottisham to the train station


----------



## scouserinlondon (23 Jan 2012)

Think I was behind Gaz a couple of Fridays ago near Clapham.


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Jan 2012)

I've never knowingly seen any out here, I wonder why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrumJim (24 Jan 2012)

Mumbo Jumbo last week in Highgate. Almost lead him under the wheels of a lorry.


----------



## gaz (24 Jan 2012)

scouserinlondon said:


> Think I was behind Gaz a couple of Fridays ago near Clapham.


Blue pearson touche single speed with a bag ontop of a rack and a camera sticking out the side?
If yes, then it was me.


----------



## Glow worm (24 Jan 2012)

Becs said:


> sometimes here too - Bottisham to the train station


 
Great stuff- I go right through Bottisham from Swaffham Bulbeck. I'm on a black hybrid, wearing blue lid, normally 2 black panniers. I'm very, very slow- so do say hello as you whizz past


----------



## scouserinlondon (24 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> Blue pearson touche single speed with a bag ontop of a rack and a camera sticking out the side?
> If yes, then it was me.



A lot of lights. Yeah think was you.


----------



## Bromptonaut (24 Jan 2012)

Anyone else's commute go around Bloomsbury/Fitzrovia/MidCity? 

Do Euston - Chancery Lane daily (M-F) on a blue M6R. Gordon St > Malet St > Vernon Place > Kingsway > Carey St. No headgear, maybe a CC buff.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Jan 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I've never knowingly seen any out here, I wonder why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 If you let me stay over there you can say you've seen me ! Would love to see Vietnam !


----------



## Rancid (25 Jan 2012)

my route is from Norbury (SW16) to Wimbledon (SW19) at 7.30am and back again around 5pm.
Riding a single speed Charge Plug and not going to fast.
Theres a fair number of cyclists on the route i take, i susepct not a lot of them are CC's as they dont seem to care much for thier own safety.
Is there ever a good excuse for not wearing a hat or having some lights ?


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jan 2012)

I usually wear a woolly hat!!


----------



## gaz (25 Jan 2012)

MrO made me work hard this morning. 32mph at around 160rpm :O


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2012)

Rancid said:


> *Is there ever a good excuse for not wearing a hat* or having some lights ?


 
I wear a baseball hat for my commute.. is that ok? Lights, yeah I have a few of those.


----------



## Theseus (25 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I wear a baseball hat for my commute.. is that ok? Lights, yeah I have a few of those.


 
I find that a baseball hat does not fit tight enough and can lift off at high speed (yeah right!) or in strong winds. I use a cycling cap that fits the head very well. The peak provides shade in sunlight and keeps the water off the glasses in the rain.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2012)

Touche said:


> I find that a baseball hat does not fit tight enough and can lift off at high speed (yeah right!) or in strong winds. I use a cycling cap that fits the head very well. The peak provides shade in sunlight and keeps the water off the glasses in the rain.


 

It has flown off a couple of times.
One time as I was bombing up the A21 to home it flew off, luckily there was a cyclist behind me who caught it mid flight...

I always wear a buff underneath which seems to stop it flying off.

Baseball hat for the commute, cycling cap for rides.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jan 2012)

I


martint235 said:


> Why do I never see anyone? Come on there are CCers in South East London, we must cross paths sooner or later!!!  And I am fairly recognisable even on days I'm not wearing my FNRttC jersey!
> 
> Oh just remembered I did see Zigzag once.


I doubt i have ever seen another CCer either , but i am out in the sticks


----------



## gaz (27 Jan 2012)

1699900 said:


> Yesterday evening, Croydon High Street, helmet cam, I pay road tax jersey. Gaz I'd suggest


Really? on a folder adrian? I undertook you by the glades? Cheeky I know 
I thought I may have seen you a few weeks ago down by tooting on a white brompton.. I forget the date.


----------



## scouserinlondon (30 Jan 2012)

This morning, around 8.30 ish, Ambleside Avenue SW16, on a rec with a cyclechat jersey. Mikey perhaps?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2012)

scouserinlondon said:


> This morning, around 8.30 ish, Ambleside Avenue SW16, on a rec with a cyclechat jersey. Mikey perhaps?


 

More likely Arallsopp


----------



## Origamist (30 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> More likely Arallsopp


 
Yep, I'd def go with Arallsopp. I see him along there before he turns left into Tooting Bec Road.


----------



## scouserinlondon (30 Jan 2012)

Origamist said:


> Yep, I'd def go with Arallsopp. I see him along there before he turns left into Tooting Bec Road.


Must've been him, as he did indeed turn left into Tooting Bec Road


----------



## Gooner Mad Dog (1 Feb 2012)

How are you identifiable? Tops I presume ???


----------



## Origamist (1 Feb 2012)

BlackandBlue on Monday, User1314 yesterday and Clarion today.


----------



## gaz (1 Feb 2012)

Gooner Mad Dog said:


> How are you identifiable? Tops I presume ???


A lot of us know each other from rides out side of the commutes, such as FNRTTC or forum meet up rides.
From there it is just faces and bikes that helps us notice each other.


----------



## Ethan (1 Feb 2012)

Two blokes I saw on the Fallowfield loop today (Doubt either are on cc, but worth a try!)
Bloke A = Sorry for riding all over the place and being scared lifeless when I realised you were behind me.
I was trying to rearrange my self in the underwear department and didn't expect anyone to be around!  And thanks for directing me to Chorlton! Could have gone a bit slower though.

Bloke B = Bridge over hyde road, Gorton. Thanks for warning me about the glass. I've had two flats in a week due to glass so its really appreciated!


----------



## arallsopp (12 Feb 2012)

scouserinlondon said:


> This morning, around 8.30 ish, Ambleside Avenue SW16, on a rec with a cyclechat jersey. Mikey perhaps?


 
Yep. That'd be me. And I was running close to the clock from the timings. Was changed and at my desk in Chiswick by 9. By 10, I could even feel my fingers again


----------



## benborp (17 Feb 2012)

Saw that Adrian fellow round Elephant and Castle this morning. Said hi just before he turned off.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Yep. That'd be me. And I was running close to the clock from the timings. Was changed and at my desk in Chiswick by 9. By 10, I could even feel my fingers again


I didn't realise you were out here too (I'm opposite Gunnersbury tube). As I've never seen you out and about I assume we use v different ways over here (also - I don't do every day...)


----------



## arallsopp (14 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I didn't realise you were out here too (I'm opposite Gunnersbury tube). As I've never seen you out and about I assume we use v different ways over here (also - I don't do every day...)


 
If I came by yours, I'd be half a mile west of my destination, or heading the wrong way to get home. I am out and about in Chiswick at lunch time, and have been known to wander along to the Evans that is probably 400ft from your door.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Mar 2012)

Martin235 spotted heading down Westminster Bridge road this afternoon. I was at the lights on Baylis Rd (next to Lambeth North tube), about to head down Kennington Rd.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> If I came by yours, I'd be half a mile west of my destination, or heading the wrong way to get home. I am out and about in Chiswick at lunch time, and have been known to wander along to the Evans that is probably 400ft from your door.


Oh, I work there too and ride over from Crystal Palace, we probably come in on parallel slanted routes, and I go over Barnes rail bridge, which won't be ideal for the rec....
Am also out and about lots of lunchtimes - usually do the Chiswick Park to Waitrose run, with occasional stops off in Dada.


----------



## arallsopp (15 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh, I work there too and ride over from Crystal Palace, we probably come in on parallel slanted routes, and I go over Barnes rail bridge, which won't be ideal for the rec....


 
Yep. I stick with Trinity Road over Wandsworth Bridge, Harwood Rd, Dawes Rd, Lillie Rd, around Hammersmith and along Chiswick High Road. Keeping south might actually be a better move for me, as the roads are probably easier.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Mar 2012)

I've always avoided Hammersmith so pop off through the wandsworth one-way and run parallel with the river to Barnes, it's very low-traffic, a wee bit crossing Putney High Road, a bit more coming into Barnes Village then nowt really til I cross the A4 at Sutton Court Road. Barnes Bridge is decidedly pedestrian(ish - such a lovely smooth surface), but it's not much more of a blast round to Chiswick bridge.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2012)

Mikey tonight on his way to work, in Lewisham


----------



## jonathanw (15 Mar 2012)

I very occasionally see meanredspider commuting into Inverness. However CC'ers are few and far between this far North. Snorri is allegedly about out here on the Black Isle, but I don't cycle in the middle of the cromarty firth, the roads are wet enough (see the avatar if too cryptic)


----------



## Jdratcliffe (22 Mar 2012)

jonparr said:


> I do Merstham to Salfords but usually stick to the cycle paths unless I've decided to take my road bike. Hit the A23 in Redhill, but that's about it.


 
i do a23 from merstham - london red Specialized Elite


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2012)

I'll be on the lookout for CC'ers in and around Stockport in the next few weeks, as I am going on a slightly altered shift pattern which means I'll be on the roads at a more 'normal' time than I am currently 7am and 4.30pm.
Fossy and Skolly beware


----------



## BentMikey (23 Mar 2012)

And Ianrauk last night, forget exactly where now, Brookmill perhaps.

Also saw a chap on a panzerfiets last night by New Cross, haven't seen him for a few years.


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Mar 2012)

I've never knowingly seen anyone on mine Granted it is only a short commute but it does involve some of Bolton's busiest roads. I mainly use Tonge Moor Road down into Bolton. I sometimes see a woman of the female persuasion on an SS road bike, and I used to see a guy going the opposite way on Tonge Moor Road, he used to ride a hybrid, then got Scott Speedster, lastly I see a guy in Bolton town centre sometimes, heading towards Preston's of Bolton, can't remember the bike but he often wears MK Cycles kit. Are you guys CC'ers? I've not a clue.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2012)

Spotted Skolly about 6-6.15 pm navigating the motorway roundabout on *Monday* on Ashton Road in Bredbury - knew it was him - tall bloke, red top on his hybrid making rapid pace. I was in the  'car' taking my son to Decathlon for 'wellies'.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Mar 2012)

Skolly! LOL!


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Martin235 spotted heading down Westminster Bridge road this afternoon. I was at the lights on Baylis Rd (next to Lambeth North tube), about to head down Kennington Rd.


Ooh I missed this one. Sorry I didn't say hi, would have done if I'd noticed.

I wonder if I'll see more or less when I start crossing the main commuting roads next week. Doubt I can see less, I've not seen anyone and only 2 people have seen me in 15 years I've coming down the Old Kent Road/Jamaica Road routes into London!


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ooh I missed this one. Sorry I didn't say hi, would have done if I'd noticed, _I couldn't work out what the road sign meant _


 
Fixed it for you


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2012)

fossyant said:


> Fixed it for you


Will you people just not let it lie???


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ooh I missed this one. Sorry I didn't say hi, would have done if I'd noticed.
> 
> I wonder if I'll see more or less when I start crossing the main commuting roads next week. Doubt I can see less, I've not seen anyone and only 2 people have seen me in 15 years I've coming down the Old Kent Road/Jamaica Road routes into London!


Ill keep my eye out for a golden lab riding along the old kent road and be sure to say hi.


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Ill keep my eye out for a golden lab riding along the old kent road and be sure to say hi.


Well due to some issues moving stuff between Govt depts, if you don't see me tonight you won't be seeing me!! It's my last commute down the Old Kent Road in about half an hour.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Mar 2012)

I'll be hitting the OKR at 6.10 through 6.25...red specialized allez elite, black gillet, bum bag (like a small rucksack 1)black lid and a go pro on the front bars.

puffing in the slow lane


----------



## martint235 (28 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I'll be hitting the OKR at 6.10 through 6.25...red specialized allez elite, black gillet, bum bag (like a small rucksack 1)black lid and a go pro on the front bars.
> 
> puffing in the slow lane


Just home. OKR was a nightmare, don't know why and hope it clears before you hit it. It was bad from Halfords to Deptford and didn't really clear until Sun in the Sands for me.

I managed about 14mph but had a load of stuff from work plus a trackpump so happy enough.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Just home. OKR was a nightmare, don't know why and hope it clears before you hit it. It was bad from Halfords to Deptford and didn't really clear until Sun in the Sands for me.
> 
> I managed about 14mph but had a load of stuff from work plus a trackpump so happy enough.


oh well...at least the sky is blue and the sun is still out!

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Just home. OKR was a nightmare, don't know why and hope it clears before you hit it.
> 
> I managed about 14mph but had a load of stuff from work plus a trackpump so happy enough.


was still really slow when i hit it...but like you I secretly welcomed the break!!

must be the golden lab in me.


----------



## paulw1969 (29 Mar 2012)

so have i passed any CC'rs or has anyone passed me on the Nottingham road heading from either Long Eaton to Nottingham (Beeston, University Boulevard, Dunkirk) between 6.00 and 6:30am or the other way approx 3:30 onwards?....i'm the fat bloke on a black Ridley roadie, red and black rucksack, two rear reds and one bright front......and i'm usually looking the worse for wear


----------



## gaz (3 Apr 2012)

Saw COG this evening..


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2012)

Saw ZigZag (Rimas) this morning in Surrey Quays.
Only because I decided to use one of my alternate routes this morning.


----------



## potsy (24 May 2012)

Saw fossy and gb155 on the same day last week, boy it's getting busy up here, can't move for CC'ers


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (24 May 2012)

I rarely see any cyclists on my short trek from Lyme to Charmouth & back, let alone any CCers. If you spot a bearded bloke on a Kona Dew feel free to chase me up the hills :-)


----------



## BentMikey (24 May 2012)

Gaz saw me on Tuesday.


----------



## clarion (24 May 2012)

I see hundreds of cyclists every morning, so I guess I probably see at least one.

But I don't know enough members by sight, so I don't know.


----------



## gaz (24 May 2012)

Spotted Origamist this evening but he turned off before I could catch up.


----------



## gaz (28 May 2012)

Spotted COG this morning and possibly adrian tonight on lombard roundabout heading towards thornton heath?


----------



## gaz (28 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1867617, member: 1314"]Saw Origamist last Thursday and Friday mornings. Yep - Gaz this morning. (I slowed and stayed behind him again so he could build his confidence up by thinking he was faster!  )[/quote]
You caught me up at one point as well! Nearly knocked my confidence to the ground!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 May 2012)

I also say a cheery hullo to other cyclists, but I have no idea if any use CC. Maybe we need some sort of club salute?


----------



## 4F (30 May 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I also say a cheery hullo to other cyclists, but I have no idea if any use CC. Maybe we need some sort of club salute?


 
Ipswich based ? I am often in my CC top, I commute between Kirton and Great Blakenham via Colchester road


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 May 2012)

I shall keep my eyes peeled! I vary my commute a lot, but it's always from near the mainline station to Farthing Road industrial estate.


----------



## 4F (30 May 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I shall keep my eyes peeled! I vary my commute a lot, but it's always from near the mainline station to Farthing Road industrial estate.


 
Hmm I would only be out that way if I got lost...


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2012)

I met arallsopp on the road to Bromley last night. I didn't know it was him at the time though.

d.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> I met arallsopp on the road to Bromley last night. I didn't know it was him at the time though.
> 
> d.


 

On the A21?
Am a regular twice a day A21 commuter also.


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> On the A21?
> Am a regular twice a day A21 commuter also.


 
Yup. I've probably seen you without knowing who you are, but it depends what time you're en route...

My new regular morning route to work is down Bromley Hill to Catford, through the back streets to Peckham, then up to the Old Kent Road and along to Southwark. It doesn't work quite so well in reverse so I tend to go via Dulwich/Fountain Drive/Penge/Beckenham on the way home, but I've been experimenting a bit lately. The Peckham/Catford route is slightly flatter and shorter, but what I really want to find is a route without so many damn traffic lights.

d.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Yup. I've probably seen you without knowing who you are, but it depends what time you're en route...
> 
> My new regular morning route to work is down Bromley Hill to Catford, through the back streets to Peckham, then up to the Old Kent Road and along to Southwark. It doesn't work quite so well in reverse so I tend to go via Dulwich/Fountain Drive/Penge/Beckenham on the way home, but I've been experimenting a bit lately. The Peckham/Catford route is slightly flatter and shorter, but what I really want to find is a route without so many damn traffic lights.
> 
> d.


 
Yup, A21 from Orpington to Lewisham.
Ride a green Kona, mornings usually about 8.15-8.30, evenings 5.30-6.00pm.

I know what you mean about the traffic lights. My average speed takes a brutal killing because of those


----------



## 4F (30 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Yup. I've probably seen you without knowing who you are, but it depends what time you're en route...
> 
> d.


 
Ian is easy to spot, he always looks like he has got dirty arms


----------



## MattE (30 May 2012)

Any of you lot ride from euston / kings x towards paddington at about 0730 - 0800, thats my daily commute and there are loads of cyclists around, we need a CC logo for the bike / bag to id us all!!

M@


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

MattE said:


> Any of you lot ride from euston / kings x towards paddington at about 0730 - 0800, thats my daily commute and there are loads of cyclists around, we need a CC logo for the bike / bag to id us all!!
> 
> M@


 

Someone did some stickers recently.
And of course there are shirts (as in my avatar), now in the planning stage of a new batch being made.


----------



## clarion (30 May 2012)

I don't like the CC jersey much. Too much white for a muck magnet like myself.

I shouldn't say it, but I'm almost always wearing a yacf jersey*, and my tourer has 'Clarion CC' on the top tube.


* On Friday Night Rides, I wear a Fridays jersey.


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2012)

Last night, I was wearing a rather fetching Italy 2010 World Championships jersey - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_atrK-jBKJKY/TI9w0VPQrWI/AAAAAAAAMxQ/wEJ_snC-XQ8/s400/wc+jersey.php

Sometimes, I can be seen wearing a "vintage" Vetements Z jersey.

Sometimes I just wear a plain blue jersey. Most of my cycling jerseys seem to be predominantly blue. I also have a blue Montane windproof.

d.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Last night, I was wearing a rather fetching Italy 2010 World Championships jersey - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_atrK-jBKJKY/TI9w0VPQrWI/AAAAAAAAMxQ/wEJ_snC-XQ8/s400/wc jersey.php
> 
> Sometimes, I can be seen wearing a "vintage" Vetements Z jersey.
> 
> ...


 

The bike squire.. I don't notice jerseys lolol


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The bike squire.. I don't notice jerseys lolol


 
Heh. Know what you mean. I tend to recognise bikes more than faces...

d.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Someone did some stickers recently.
> *And of course there are shirts (as in my avatar), now in the planning stage of a new batch being made.*


 
Threadjack alert** )))Klaxxon noise sounds(((

Mate - what's the scoop with the jerseys? Was Mr Hippo making investigations or is there a plan B?

Er... back on subject, I spotted precisely nobody in the past few weeks.

As you were


----------



## Sittingduck (30 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1870268, member: 1314"]I refused to buy the stickers because they weren't sweary.[/quote]
**** you!


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Threadjack alert** )))Klaxxon noise sounds(((
> 
> Mate - what's the scoop with the jerseys? Was Mr Hippo making investigations or is there a plan B?
> 
> ...


 

Announcement re the shirts coming soon.
Admin is on the case.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Heh. Know what you mean. I tend to recognise bikes more than faces...
> 
> d.


 

lol.. and your bike is?


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1870268, member: 1314"]I refused to buy the stickers because they weren't sweary.[/quote]
I could always get a price for some you might f*****g like


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> lol.. and your bike is?


 
Usually the Felt Breed - one of these but with slick tyres, a Brooks saddle and Carradice saddlebag.

d.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Usually the Felt Breed - one of these but with slick tyres, a Brooks saddle and Carradice saddlebag.
> 
> d.


 

OK will look out for you.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> OK will look out for you.



You on a blue Trek? I think it might have been you who shot past me at high speed between Catford and Bromley this evening. If it was you, I'd almost caught up with you when you turned off at the bottom of Bromley Hill... 

d.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2012)

smutchin said:


> You on a blue Trek? I think it might have been you who shot past me at high speed between Catford and Bromley this evening. If it was you, I'd almost caught up with you when you turned off at the bottom of Bromley Hill...
> 
> d.


 

No mate.
I'm off work this week and when I do commute it's a green Kona


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I also say a cheery hullo to other cyclists, but I have no idea if any use CC. Maybe we need some sort of club salute?



Like the Team America signal?


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> No mate.
> I'm off work this week and when I do commute it's a green Kona



Ah, well it was someone else with the same penchant for drawing on their arms anyway. 

d.


----------



## clarion (12 Jun 2012)

I saw Origamist today. Came up behind him, bizarrely, in Balham, but, more true to form, I couldn't actually catch him.

Shortly after, I saw a guy on a Pearson Touche trackstanding at Tooting Bec. He had a helmet cam and a rack-mounted rear-facing one (both Contours, I think). I thought it might have been Gaz, but then I went past him, so either he was taking it really easy or it was someone else.


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> I saw Origamist today. Came up behind him, bizarrely, in Balham, but, more true to form, I couldn't actually catch him.
> 
> Shortly after, I saw a guy on a Pearson Touche trackstanding at Tooting Bec. He had a helmet cam and a rack-mounted rear-facing one (both Contours, I think). I thought it might have been Gaz, but then I went past him, so either he was taking it really easy or it was someone else.


Now this is a strange world....

As I also saw Mr O today in Balham/ clapham south (in the morning) and I also caught up with him... Truth be told I saw him doing his little additional route and I knew I could take a short cut to catch him up 

I thought I recognised the bike but you went flying past me that I thought it couldn't have been. Legs where feeling a little stiff today so I was taking it easy.


----------



## clarion (12 Jun 2012)

I was in a red jersey, but not my usual yacf one. I'm so happy to have done a double spot in about 200m!

Classy trackstand, btw,


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Jun 2012)

MisterStan said:


> Like the Team America signal?



There's an idea!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (12 Jun 2012)

Always been impressed by Mr O,he looks fast in his videos.

Someone look out for me on the Mile End Road,riding a Charge Plug Fixie with bull horn bars.Cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Always been impressed by Mr O,he *looks* fast in his videos.
> 
> Someone look out for me on the Mile End Road riding a Charge Plug Fixie with bull horn bars.Cheers.


 
Looks fast?... no mate..... he IS fast.


----------



## gaz (12 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> I was in a red jersey, but not my usual yacf one. I'm so happy to have done a double spot in about 200m!
> 
> Classy trackstand, btw,


Thanks


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Looks fast?... no mate..... he IS fast.


 
Im envious,I wish I was.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Jun 2012)

Not sure if they're on here, but i had a great ride home last night, two others plus myself drafting along the busway...


----------



## Jezston (14 Jun 2012)

clarion said:


> I don't like the CC jersey much. Too much white for a muck magnet like myself.
> 
> I shouldn't say it, but I'm almost always wearing a yacf jersey*, and my tourer has 'Clarion CC' on the top tube.
> 
> ...


 
That reminds me - I saw someone in a YACF jersey pass just outside my work (Sloane Avenue) one afternoon a few weeks back and meant to post something but realised this is kind of the wrong forum!

Don't suppose that was you was it?


----------



## clarion (14 Jun 2012)

Possible, but unlikely, as I'm rarely up that way. There are a couple of yacfers who work nearby, though.

TimO, OTP, for one.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2012)

I think I saw Vernon today near the Eccup reservoir (on the West Yorks cycle route), except he was on a roadie.

Edit: it wasn't Vernon, but it sure looked like him


----------



## Lyrical (14 Jun 2012)

I'm not too sure if I've seen anyone  

I cycle from Wimbledon -> Chelsea through Tooting/Wandsworth/CS7


----------



## gaz (14 Jun 2012)

You will see one of us eventually, plenty of us use CS7. however, how will you know if any of us are cycle chatters?


----------



## Lyrical (14 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> You will see one of us eventually, plenty of us use CS7. however, how will you know if any of us are cycle chatters?


 
Creep around the internet, figure out who rides what, uses what gloves, shorts etcetc and randomly turn around at the lights one day and say _*gaz, I am your father.*_

Or something to that extent.

I'm an easy spot, Red/White Specialized Secteur, Fox racing tops, black shorts + set of shades.

Stop and say "Hi fen!"


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2012)

All these London riders.

There's quite a lot on my commute (Dewsbury-Leeds) on the dual-carriageways, but I doubt any are on here.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (15 Jun 2012)

i think ive gone past 4 riders in my entire 3 weeks of day in day out commuting! most going the other way but one bloke i caught (and passed) on a hill only for him to roll into the office next door 10 minutes later!

anyone else ride the A391 from stenalees to carclaze or the B3742 from roche to stenalees?? lol. if so im the oaf on the massive black and white Allez!


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jun 2012)

Lyrical said:


> I'm an easy spot, Red/White Specialized Secteur, Fox racing tops, black shorts + set of shades.
> 
> Stop and say "Hi fen!"


 
Hmm, so I'm on the lookout for a Red Spesh, ridden by a geezer in black shorts and shades, on CS7 somewhere  Good luck with that one... ten-a-penny! You need to get yourself a special costume or something, to make yourself stand out.

p.s. I go through Wimbledon - Wandsworth common - CLapham South - CS7 - Kennington Rd - Blackfriars - St Pauls
and back again, Mon-Fri. I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Lyrical (15 Jun 2012)

[QUOTE 1891321, member: 1314"]I do Wimbledon (starting from Surbiton) through Tooting/Wandsworth/CS7 en route to Clerkenwell. I'll keep an eye out.[/quote]

It's a date!



Sittingduck said:


> Hmm, so I'm on the lookout for a Red Spesh, ridden by a geezer in black shorts and shades, on CS7 somewhere  Good luck with that one... ten-a-penny! You need to get yourself a special costume or something, to make yourself stand out.
> 
> p.s. I go through Wimbledon - Wandsworth common - CLapham South - CS7 - Kennington Rd - Blackfriars - St Pauls
> and back again, Mon-Fri. I'll keep my eyes peeled


 
I can stuff some socks down there to make me a bit easier to spot?


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jun 2012)

Lyrical said:


> I can stuff some socks down there to make me a bit easier to spot?


 
I'm guessing you mean the front of the shorts and not the back... that could be a little weird looking.


----------



## Lyrical (15 Jun 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm guessing you mean the front of the shorts and not the back... that could be a little weird looking.


 
You know it~!


----------



## BentMikey (15 Jun 2012)

Did you confuse us with the Gaz, I am your father mother.


----------



## gaz (15 Jun 2012)

Saw Origamist again this morning.


----------



## clarion (18 Jun 2012)

Lyrical said:


> I'm an easy spot, Red/White Specialized Secteur, Fox racing tops, black shorts + set of shades.
> 
> Stop and say "Hi fen!"


 
Hmm. I suspect I shall be talking to strangers a lot now 

I usually* meet CS7 at Tooting Broadway, and ride up to E&C. Home the other way.**

I usually wear a YACF jersey  , but sometimes a garish red, yellow and mauve*** Clarion jersey.

I either ride a bestickered black fixed with an S3X hub or a dark blue Orbit with a Clarion decal on the top tube.

I'm not as fast as Gaz or Origamist.****



* Well, I think I'm more often now coming over Streatham Hill and through the back way on the inward commute, as that means I can ride with my partner to her work.

** Well, sometimes I go along Embankment and through Wandsworth or to Richmond Park...

*** Don't blame me - blame the Spanish republic! That's where we have the colours from. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Brigades

**** In common with 99.5% of the riders on CS7


----------



## clarion (18 Jun 2012)

That's not me in mine!


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2012)

Saw Fossy today


----------



## Theseus (25 Jun 2012)

Stopped and had a chat with Scoosh as he was doing his boy scout duty for the day by guiding some LEJOG riders to a place to lay their weary heads.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2012)

Someone shouted out my name this morning... it was in Deptford so I guess it was Deptfordmarmoset.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2012)

Saw Tim O going onto Chelsea Bridge as I was at the lights this afternoon. My second 'spot' of the ride, although the first fella isn't strictly a CC member (to my knowledge)... 

Saw Boris J on the Embankment and scalped him nicely  He caught me up at a red light just after I passed and I turned to ask him if this was one of his new Olympic lanes (they have just painted a big solid line in the middle of the road there - and I noticed the 5 rings). He said something along the lines of "Errr, yeah but it's errr, not in operation". I couldn't remember if cyclists are allowed in them or not and perhaps he couldn't either and was covering himself, lol. Lights changed so I said "See ya" and off I went. Had a quick look behind further up the road by Westminster but no sign of him.


----------



## scouserinlondon (3 Jul 2012)

Gaz whooshed past to my left just psat Stockwell tube this morning.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Saw Fossy today



Thank goodness you didn't see me with the guy on a fully loaded tourer a couple of days later. I was slow. Still suffering the holiday. Ps I saw you as he was on my tail.....


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2012)

Saw JTM and Schneil on the cycle to work day. Didn't see Sharky though.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (3 Jul 2012)

I don't know enough faces to recognise anyone and I have a tiny commute from Clapham to Denmark Hill. I'm the one plodding along at 10mph on my heavy hybrid holding up the traffic and sometimes wearing a Yakkay helmet and pink Altura jacket.


----------



## gaz (3 Jul 2012)

Today I saw Skrypckbass (sp?) going the other way at mayday.
And Thomas1 came past me on clapham south, although he didn't realise, probably because I was plodding along at 12mph as I just had a puncture and was too lazy to pump enough air in the new tube with my small pump, so popped into evans in clapham.



scouserinlondon said:


> Gaz whooshed past to my left just psat Stockwell tube this morning.


Which one was you?


----------



## scouserinlondon (3 Jul 2012)

Was approaching lights to continue up cs7. silver trek pilot, blue jersey, speccy. 

Think I had my lights on this morning too.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (4 Jul 2012)

Never seen a fellow CC'er or Youtuber, probably never will. I *might* maybe see Magnatom one day, but I doubt it.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

Will someone please come and play in Croydon! I hardly ever see any other cyclists at all let alone CCers. There's not even anyone to chase down.


----------



## gaz (4 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Will someone please come and play in Croydon! I hardly ever see any other cyclists at all let alone CCers. There's not even anyone to chase down.


You are going into croydon in the morning?
SkyrcpkychickBass (SP?) sometimes goes into croydon from streatham way.


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> You are going into croydon in the morning?
> SkyrcpkychickBass (SP?) sometimes goes into croydon from streatham way.


Try saying that name in your Burnley accent Martin


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Jul 2012)

Still haven't seen anyone in Ipswich!

If you're in Ipswich my commute is thus - http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/oZ5isypmLDc although if I'm feeling energetic I'm just as likely to go via Bramford or Sproughton.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jul 2012)

D- Gaz. I bet even I can do it from memory now:

SkrzypczykBass. Yup.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> You are going into croydon in the morning?
> SkyrcpkychickBass (SP?) sometimes goes into croydon from streatham way.


Unfortunately I approach from the East and barely touch Croydon (I work behind Lunar House)


----------



## gaz (4 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> Unfortunately I approach from the East and barely touch Croydon (I work behind Lunar House)


I'm pretty sure that is not unfortunate. Well apart from the lack of cyclists.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> I'm pretty sure that is not unfortunate. Well apart from the lack of cyclists.


That is actually probably true.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2012)

There's probably none on mine either; no-one on here is daft enough to commute Dewsbury-Leeds on dual-carriageways


----------



## whitebait (4 Jul 2012)

Hey Gaz, nice to meet you this morning. 'Twas I on the big Ribble at Vauxhall. Will keep my eyes peeled for you in future!


----------



## gaz (4 Jul 2012)

whitebait said:


> Hey Gaz, nice to meet you this morning. 'Twas I on the big Ribble at Vauxhall. Will keep my eyes peeled for you in future!


Your ribble was not big, it was HUGE! Kudos for the spinning away at the lights. Never seen anyone do that so well.


----------



## whitebait (4 Jul 2012)

Haha, you're not the first person to comment on the spinning away! Didn't realise it was at all impressive but cheers!  Sorry about cutting across you as we set off from the lights on the north side of VB, got stuck in the middle with a scooter up my chuff! Would like to avoid being featured on silly cyclists if at all possible


----------



## gaz (4 Jul 2012)

whitebait said:


> Haha, you're not the first person to comment on the spinning away! Didn't realise it was at all impressive but cheers!  Sorry about cutting across you as we set off from the lights on the north side of VB, got stuck in the middle with a scooter up my chuff! Would like to avoid being featured on silly cyclists if at all possible


Haha that was nothing, I was boxed by the scooter and a few other cyclists, so wasn't going anywhere for a few seconds.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jul 2012)

Anyone fancy identifying themselves for me? Chap this morning on a hybrid with white shorts and aerobars on the guided busway, i know you have a folder too as we've spoken on the bus? Chap on a blue Trek road bike - also spotted this morning on the busway and a few other times on a different bike? Stand up and be counted!


----------



## gaz (6 Jul 2012)

Spoke to MrO this morning. In fact I caught up with him and overtook him. YEAH!!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Spoke to MrO this morning. In fact I caught up with him and overtook him. YEAH!!


 

Video or it didn't happen


----------



## martint235 (6 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Spoke to MrO this morning. In fact I caught up with him and overtook him. YEAH!!


 You can't count when he's walking along window shopping.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2012)

I'll be checking your Strava updates later Gaz, for KOMs on CS7 segments..


----------



## gaz (6 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I'll be checking your Strava updates later Gaz, for KOMs on CS7 segments..


How about 2nd fastest time on clapham south to clapham common. Of which i'm 6th anyway.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2012)

Tasty!


----------



## gaz (8 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Video or it didn't happen


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2012)

Ok... I believe it.
Though did stop the vid due to adverts.... but thought no.. better carry on just to make sure


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Jul 2012)

I saw Davywalnuts on the A316 at Sunbury Cross this morning. He was on his fixed, I was driving!


----------



## Lyrical (9 Jul 2012)

I often sit there at the lights thinking "I wonder if one of these are from CycleChat?" 

Definitely need some sort of like secret handshake!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (9 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> You can't count when he's walking along window shopping.


 

A scalp is a scalp.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2012)

Mangid spotted patching up a young lady after a crash http://cyclechat.net/threads/broadsided-cyclist.105811/#post-1925772


----------



## Maylian (9 Jul 2012)

See the same faces in old Soton but not sure which if any are on CC.


----------



## gaz (9 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1925804, member: 1314"]Origamist as well this morning![/quote]
Hello this evening!


----------



## gaz (9 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1927088, member: 1314"]Tooting was a bit busy![/quote]
Indeed, I didn't trust the guy in front of me either. He was weaving all over the place


----------



## gaz (6 Aug 2012)

Saw MrO this morning. Going the other way to me.


----------



## defy-one (7 Aug 2012)

Ravenbait said:


> If anyone saw a woman on a ridiculously overloaded tourer traffic-jamming in London on Wednesday last week or Tuesday this week (I had a fishing rod on Tuesday) then that was me. I saw a few other cyclists and even spoke with one of them (asking directions between Kings Cross and Paddington).
> 
> Sam



Were you wearing a white t shirt with black hot pants????
Oh my - i'm obsessed about meeting that lovely near Paddington


----------



## gaz (8 Aug 2012)

gaz said:


> Saw MrO this morning. Going the other way to me.


Saw him again today, working night shifts perhaps?


----------



## Cyclopathic (9 Aug 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Ianrauk yesterday - caught up with me at the lights at Downham. We quite often see each other, usually going the other way though.


How does one recognise another CC member? From being on the boards here I gather there are one or two in my area (Leicester) and I'm always up for an excuse to give a hearty wave to a fellow cyclist. (Also I need to know how to identify Ianrauk on the road so that I make sure not to wave if I'm not on a road bike or if I'm not on a good enough road bike, or if he's in his "zone")
Yeah, so how do I spot another CCer?


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2012)

Ianrauk is the one cleaning his bike by the side of the road 

Other than that post it up if you think they may be a CCer with a location /time and see if anyone owns up to it


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> How does one recognise another CC member? From being on the boards here I gather there are one or two in my area (Leicester) and I'm always up for an excuse to give a hearty wave to a fellow cyclist. (Also I need to know how to identify Ianrauk on the road so that I make sure not to wave if I'm not on a road bike or if I'm not on a good enough road bike, or if he's in his "zone")
> Yeah, so how do I spot another CCer?


 

A good few of the London CC'ers have actually met each other on rides and socials.
And Mikey's bike is quite recognisable.
There are also CC jerseys and FNRttC jersey's that one can spot.

Give a hello or a wave to another cyclist on a London commute and it's a sure way to mark yourself out as some sort of attention seeking nutter* 

_*(Mikey says hello to anyone & everybody... but he's a nutter anyway)_


----------



## BentMikey (9 Aug 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> How does one recognise another CC member? From being on the boards here I gather there are one or two in my area (Leicester) and I'm always up for an excuse to give a hearty wave to a fellow cyclist. (Also I need to know how to identify Ianrauk on the road so that I make sure not to wave if I'm not on a road bike or if I'm not on a good enough road bike, or if he's in his "zone")
> Yeah, so how do I spot another CCer?


 
Ian clearly recognises my bike as better than his.


----------



## Lyrical (9 Aug 2012)

I must of encountered someone!

Gotta say, there were lots of new faces today crossing Wandsworth bridge... Anyway here's a typical commute (http://app.strava.com/rides/17426697) come find me :P!


----------



## Cyclopathic (10 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Give a hello or a wave to another cyclist on a London commute and it's a sure way to mark yourself out as some sort of *attention seeking nutter**
> 
> _*(Mikey says hello to anyone & everybody... but he's a nutter anyway)_


Sounds like you have me pegged. I just think we cyclists can be a tad surly (no reference to Surly bikes intended) and a nod and smile can make things a bit more fluffy and nice. I don't think we're quite as serious out in the backwater provinces as in the high paced capital but we could still benefit from being a bit friendlier to one another. I have even been known to aknowledge fixy riders who wear pumps and roll up their trousers and like to pretend that they are couriers.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Ian clearly recognises my bike as better than his.


 
Nah - it's just that you are cycling on a deckchair ! Lazy bugger.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2012)

As Ian says, a few of us have met on rides and Velodrome sessions.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Aug 2012)

Fossyant, I may have possibly spotted you yesterday.

Stockport, just coming off of the roundabout in between Decathlon and Stockport Bus Station just after coming under the bridge from over the Ferris Brow way. Red fixed/SS bike with red tyres and a rack/panniers etc?


----------



## BentMikey (10 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Nah - it's just that you are cycling on a deckchair ! Lazy bugger.


 
...and when I'm not riding it, I put my towel there. So there!!!


----------



## Theseus (10 Aug 2012)

Telemark, this morning going the other way.

1. This is not too surprising as she works near where I live & I work near where she lives. I would suggest a job swap, but her work confuses me and I wouldn't get to cycle so much.

2. She was looking remarkably fresh and cheery considering she had just come up a big hill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2012)

I have a feeling I got overtaken by Delzeqq on Streatham Hill yesterday afternoon, around 5pm. It was over far too quickly to get a proper look! Black Colnago, white shorts, no kneeband...does that sound possible?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2012)

Deptfordmarmoset this morning on his way into Lewisham


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Fossyant, I may have possibly spotted you yesterday.
> 
> Stockport, just coming off of the roundabout in between Decathlon and Stockport Bus Station just after coming under the bridge from over the Ferris Brow way. Red fixed/SS bike with red tyres and a rack/panniers etc?


 
It was me. We confirmed in another thread. Were you on bike or foot ?


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Aug 2012)

Yeah, we confirmed, I was on foot with my girlfriend, crossing the road between the garage and the pub on that roundabout just after the bridge as you come down from Ferris Brow between the bus station and Decathlon. Horrible roundabout to cross at, blind bend!


----------



## martint235 (14 Aug 2012)

I passed someone near Elmers End, not sure if he's on here or not. He enquired at the next lights as to the setup of my bike regarding chainrings and cassette as he'd been in top gear when I passed him.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Aug 2012)

I have been doing CS8 too... it's lovely during the summer hols and with Olympic restrictions in place!


----------



## gaz (14 Aug 2012)

CS8 is nice in stretches, I occasionally take it as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Deptfordmarmoset this morning on his way into Lewisham


 
You've got me bang to rights! Anyhow, what was that you were saying? Ah yes!


> Give a hello or a wave to another cyclist on a London commute and it's a sure way to mark yourself out as some sort of attention seeking nutter*


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You've got me bang to rights! Anyhow, what was that you were saying? Ah yes!


 

Yeah but I know you don't I? You not some random cyclist.

Funny thing is, another random cyclist did start talking to me at the lights on Brookmill this evening. Going on about the wind....


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah but I know you don't I? You not some random cyclist.
> 
> Funny thing is, another random cyclist did start talking to me at the lights on Brookmill this evening. Going on about the wind....


 
Did you look straight ahead and ignore him? Or did you tell him he was disturbing your limited opportunity for some solitude with his inane babbling?


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Yeah, we confirmed, I was on foot with my girlfriend, crossing the road between the garage and the pub on that roundabout just after the bridge as you come down from Ferris Brow between the bus station and Decathlon. Horrible roundabout to cross at, blind bend!


 
Not a good roundabout (PS it's Travis Brow). That's where I was knocked of. It's a shocker for bikes and pedestrians.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Aug 2012)

Still no sign of any CCers here in Ipswich! Although each time I see someone on a half decent bike I wonder if it might be 4F or mattobrien I've met ScillySuffolk and he's a very nice man indeed.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Did you look straight ahead and ignore him? Or did you tell him he was disturbing your limited opportunity for some solitude with his inane babbling?


 

I just put my hand up to him told him to STFU as I was in the zone..


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Not a good roundabout (PS it's Travis Brow). That's where I was knocked of. It's a shocker for bikes and pedestrians.


 
Ah thats right, Travis Brow, lol


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I just put my hand up to him told him to STFU as I was in the zone..


 
Ah you took the hardline! Concise!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Ah you took the hardline! Concise!


 

Indeed mate... the ASL Zone....


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Aug 2012)

clarion said:


> I see hundreds of cyclists every morning, so I guess I probably see at least one.
> 
> But I don't know enough members by sight, so I don't know.


 
Not sure how many people ride around or near Hyperborea, anyway 

Stu


----------



## gaz (15 Aug 2012)

Had a quick chat with MrO this afternoon. We've seen each other going the other way in the morning at kennington quite a few times in the past week.


----------



## topcat1 (3 Sep 2012)

Musa this afternoon 1.20ish on my way home on kennington park road heading towards clapham


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2012)

Fossy's kneecaps somewhere on the A560 tonight


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Sep 2012)

From 27 September for the last 7 commutes I will be wearing the Yellow Mavic SPD shoes up and down the MIle End Road,so if you see me give me a wave.Im bedding them in for the bike tour and making sure they will be ok.Also riding a Charge Plug 2010 Fixie.

Various routes from/to Aldgate to/from Waterloo.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2020523, member: 1314"]You see a sexy mofo riding a sexy mofo give me a wave as I head North of the river.[/quote]

What does that mean?


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2012)

Think I saw Mr Edwards tonight, if you were wearing a red shirt


----------



## BentMikey (6 Sep 2012)

Just spotted the tattooed beat messiah on the A21. I'm sat on the 320 bus behind him, he's being drafted by a bloke in white kit. Hahahaha! Oh, and two young lady cyclists on the pavement saw Ian's good example and chose to follow him othe road instead.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Sep 2012)

p.s. seeing Ian cheered me up immensely, since I've just come from Bromley nick to report that James Blunt of a BMW from yesterday.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> p.s. seeing Ian cheered me up immensely, since I've just come from Bromley nick to report that James Blunt of a BMW from yesterday.


Just watched that, shocking stuff, hope the Police treat it seriously


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Just spotted the tattooed beat messiah on the A21. I'm sat on the 320 bus behind him, he's being drafted by a bloke in white kit. Hahahaha! Oh, and two young lady cyclists on the pavement saw Ian's good example and chose to follow him othe road instead.


 

lol.. the bloke in the white kit followed me for quite a while, I then waved him through to give me a tow up the hill to Locksbottom which he gladly did. We cruised together all the way down to Green St Green. Was fun indeed.

Yes I remember the pavement cyclists. It was a hippie bloke with long hair and his girlie.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Sep 2012)

Hahahaha! Couldn't see that from the top deck of the bus.

p.s. was interesting to see you riding the edge of the road on the A21 from Holmesdale to the pedestrian crossing, plus through some of those pinch points after that (couldn't see much of that as we stopped at a bus stop. This isn't a criticism at all, I was more just wondering if you ever felt the need to take the lane along there?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Hahahaha! Couldn't see that from the top deck of the bus.
> 
> p.s. was interesting to see you riding the edge of the road on the A21 from Holmesdale to the pedestrian crossing, plus through some of those pinch points after that (couldn't see much of that as we stopped at a bus stop. This isn't a criticism at all, I was more just wondering if you ever felt the need to take the lane along there?


 

I know the road well and how to ride it. I was far enough out for cars not go go through pinch points.
And that is probrably why I have less incidents then most. This isn't a criticism at all.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Sep 2012)

Yeah, I probably don't do it a lot differently to you, except I tend to take the lane along the first stretch without pinch points. Mind, yesterday was easier than usual with all those cars holding you up, LOL!


----------



## Theseus (7 Sep 2012)

Touche said:


> Telemark, this morning going the other way.
> 
> 1. This is not too surprising as she works near where I live & I work near where she lives. I would suggest a job swap, but her work confuses me and I wouldn't get to cycle so much.
> 
> 2. She was looking remarkably fresh and cheery considering she had just come up a big hill.


 
Again a cheery wave, on a damp morning.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (12 Sep 2012)

Hello to CounterTony who I met this morning by Aldgate station after the LONGEST, SLOWEST commute anyone has ever done anywhere! An hour and forty to go from Streatham to Brick Lane - what the gibbons?!


----------



## clarion (12 Sep 2012)

Almost forgot to post it. Yesterday morning, at Clapham Common, I saw Wanda on her yellow Fuji. Loads of cyclists about, so I didn't get a chance to greet her.


----------



## clarion (12 Sep 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Not sure how many people ride around or near Hyperborea, anyway
> 
> Stu


 
You should note that I am in exile. Sarf Lahndan is where I am usually to be seen, and I'm back to cycle commuting after an enforced couple of months off.


----------



## MichaelO (12 Sep 2012)

Spotted a CC s/s jersey in Brixton this evening (heading south at the A23/204 junction) - didn't get chance to say hi.


----------



## Gez73 (13 Sep 2012)

I think I spied a CC jersey this morning at the Junction of Stockport Road and Ashton road, at about 06:15am. They RLJ'd too!! Never got to say hi but "hi".


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> I think I spied a CC jersey this morning at the Junction of Stockport Road and Ashton road, at about 06:15am. *They RLJ'd too*!! Never got to say hi but "hi".



These CC jerseys could be bad news for some


----------



## Gez73 (13 Sep 2012)

You never know who's watching.


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2012)

Gez73 said:


> You never know who's watching.


Wonder if they'll own up?


----------



## Gez73 (13 Sep 2012)

I might have to make a citizens arrest tomorrow morning!!-BE WARNED!!!


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2012)

My moneys on fossy or skol, was it very tight fitting?


----------



## Gez73 (13 Sep 2012)

They're ALL very tight fitting apparently!!......... Not mine though!


----------



## countertony (13 Sep 2012)

Oops, only just found this thread - yes, a quick 'hi' to MissTillyFlop yesterday (spotted the CC jersey, so I trundled up at the lights) - I was only doing Waterloo to Mile End though. First time I've knowingly seen a forumite!


----------



## gaz (15 Sep 2012)

clarion said:


> You should note that I am in exile. Sarf Lahndan is where I am usually to be seen, and I'm back to cycle commuting after an enforced couple of months off.


Saw you in Brighton today.. playing around with your bicycle outside The Bystander Cafe.
Was in the car so couldn't say hi.


----------



## clarion (16 Sep 2012)

Well spotted! I was with Butterfly & Adrian. We'd ridden down to Washington to camp. At about 60km, with 40km of fully-loaded off-road to go, Butterfly noticed my rear rim was developing a split. So yesterday we decided to get to Brighton to sort out a temporary solution. After some challenging off-road (four stiles), we stopped at Shoreham Airport for lunch. While we were there, the rim went, tearing a big metal strip off. We walked to Shoreham station and took a train to Brighton. On the station, we met Adrian, and swapped my wheel for his S2C. Needed a new chain and inner tube, so if you'd been especially lucky you might have seen me riding down to Evans on Butterfly's little hybrid. Then we went to the cafe, and I had a bit of a ride around to see if the hub would kill me. I've got to tell you that having your gear change and braking on a back pedal is very weird, but we got back to the campsite from Shoreham.

Today, we loaded up the camping gear and rode to Horsham. Two gears isn't really enough for touring Sussex IMO, but we avoided the hills and survived.


----------



## topcat1 (18 Sep 2012)

spotted red star fnrttc jersey flying down camberwell new road 8.15 this morning blue frame?

on my way to Greggs


----------



## BentMikey (18 Sep 2012)

I saw one this afternoon, I'll have to put up the video. My Oi Oi Fridays got a response.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Sep 2012)

I've yet to spot one, just look out for a bright red bike and a CC jersey!


----------



## doddy73 (19 Sep 2012)

Met the one and only Pat"5mph" at the exit from Glasgow Green this morning, first thing I saw was the CC sticker on the back of her helmet. Had a quick chat before I veered off at the next junction.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Sep 2012)

doddy73 said:


> Met the one and only Pat"5mph" at the exit from Glasgow Green this morning, first thing I saw was the CC sticker on the back of her helmet. Had a quick chat before I veered off at the next junction.


Confirm: 
Stuck the sticker on for the PfS ride, now i cannae get it aff!


----------



## clarion (20 Sep 2012)

Branded.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (20 Sep 2012)

must miss you all gaz i do you go south in the am or pm on the cs7? ( spotted part of my route on one of your videos)

i do a nice predicatedably if not boring route 5 days a week merstahm 7am - a23 north to ele+castle over londonbridge and into cheapside and high holborn for 8:30/45am ish if you spot me please say hi! would love to put names to bikes/faces.

i ride a 2012 caad8 105 in black/red with either black/white skeleton or iron man or a amsterdam 300 charity jersey! Please say hello!


----------



## gaz (20 Sep 2012)

Jdratcliffe said:


> must miss you all gaz i do you go south in the am or pm on the cs7? ( spotted part of my route on one of your videos)
> 
> i do a nice predicatedably if not boring route 5 days a week merstahm 7am - a23 north to ele+castle over londonbridge and into cheapside and high holborn for 8:30/45am ish if you spot me please say hi! would love to put names to bikes/faces.
> 
> i ride a 2012 caad8 105 in black/red with either black/white skeleton or iron man or a amsterdam 300 charity jersey! Please say hello!


pm.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (21 Sep 2012)

was the contador-esque climber on the Trek road bike that passed me on the B3274 yesterday a resident on here? i was the fat bloke struggling up the hill by combellacks on the allez


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2050342, member: 1314"]You work at the SECC, Pat? I was speaking there this morning.[/quote]
Yes, I do.
Yesterday (Thursday)?
I was working at the Costa Coffee unit in hall 3 (the teacher's learning material) during the day, working at the main Costa bar for the commedy show in the evening.
You must have been speaking in one of the rooms upstairs?


----------



## topcat1 (22 Sep 2012)

geez User  i'll buy you a coffee


BentMikey sucking on a lolipop on new road camberwell today 12.30ish


----------



## BentMikey (22 Sep 2012)

You were on a mission! I was much too relaxed to try keeping up.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2053764, member: 1314"]Yep. I went to that Costa Coffee unit but didn't buy anything as it didn't take cards![/quote]
Sorry about that, we are a mobile unit, they don't give us a terminal 
Shame I didn't know you was you


----------



## Fubar (26 Sep 2012)

Spotted Colin (Col5632) on his commute this morning from my car - good choice Col as not long after I saw you we got stuck in traffic! Roads out of Dunfermline and into Edinburgh were hellish, 2 hours to get to work!


----------



## Col5632 (26 Sep 2012)

Fubar said:


> Spotted Colin (Col5632) on his commute this morning from my car - good choice Col as not long after I saw you we got stuck in traffic! Roads out of Dunfermline and into Edinburgh were hellish, 2 hours to get to work!


 
Yeah its one of they days i get to laugh at anybody who takes their car to work (well my work anyway) most of my collegues were late this morning


----------



## gaz (26 Sep 2012)

Went past CoG last night.. bit windy eh?


----------



## clarion (26 Sep 2012)

I caught up with Origamist in Stockwell last night. I didn't chat, as I didn't want to hold him up. As it happens, misfortune with traffic light sequencing kept him from getting away until we got to Clapham Common.


----------



## gaz (26 Sep 2012)

clarion said:


> I caught up with Origamist in Stockwell last night. I didn't chat, as I didn't want to hold him up. As it happens, misfortune with traffic light sequencing kept him from getting away until we got to Clapham Common.


Caught up with Origamist, not something that happens regularly :O


----------



## clarion (26 Sep 2012)

Surprised me too. I think he was having a spectacularly unlucky day in the red light department.


----------



## gaz (26 Sep 2012)

Rode with Clarion for a bit this evening.


----------



## topcat1 (26 Sep 2012)

black yacf jersey in richmond park today 18.05 honking up to the ballet school


----------



## clarion (26 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Rode with _ahead of _ Clarion for a bit this evening.


 
ITYM 

Good to see you. Sorry I didn't catch what you were saying at Mitcham. I have a bit of industrial deafness, I'm afraid.


----------



## clarion (26 Sep 2012)

topcat1 said:


> black yacf jersey in richmond park today 18.05 honking up to the ballet school


 
Not me, though I am tempted to go back to doing one commute a week through RP. I wonder who it was. Any description of bike or rider?


----------



## topcat1 (26 Sep 2012)

you know those yacf types,they all look the same  off to do an audax


----------



## clarion (26 Sep 2012)

Fat, middle aged bloke then?

Y'know, maybe it _was_ me


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Sep 2012)

Got spotted by George/Doddy73 this early (for me) am, on riding out of the Glesga Green


----------



## gaz (27 Sep 2012)

Saw Clarion again this evening, on the Purley way going to Coulsdon. We split paths at PC World, I presume that Clarion took the direct route of continuing down the purley way and take the A23 at purley cross to Coulsdon.
I however turned right at fiveways towards beddington, then climbed up towards woodcote and then down into coulsdon. I went back towards Croydon and saw Clarion going the other way only half a mile away from Coulsdon.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2012)

not sure if ever seen any cc ers on my commute as if riding i wouldnt know


----------



## clarion (27 Sep 2012)

Yes, I climbed straight along the A23, then waited through Purley blooming Cross, then up to Old Coulsdon, which is a longer and stiffer climb each time I do it. Funny seeing you on consecutive evenings in two different places!


----------



## gaz (27 Sep 2012)

My way may have been quicker, as I only had 1 traffic light between fiveways and coulsdon. But it was a fair bit of climbing.


----------



## clarion (27 Sep 2012)

It may have been quicker, but I was checking out the A23 as a possible commuting route for TGL (and hoping that the most direct route might be fastest). Result: No better than the other options, I'm afraid.


----------



## clarion (27 Sep 2012)

topcat1 said:


> black yacf jersey in richmond park today 18.05 honking up to the ballet school


 
It was our great Wascally Weasel.


----------



## MichaelO (28 Sep 2012)

All these people on the A23/croydon/purley area - I probably pass you all (or more realistically, you pass me!) without realising!


----------



## clarion (28 Sep 2012)

I almost always wear a yacf jersey so I'm quite easy to spot. Say hello next time you see me, then I'll know who to look for!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (1 Oct 2012)

spotted and tailed two guys heading to canery whalf anyone on here ..? would like to say thanks for the drag to work on a wet monday sorry i didint have mudguards on otherwise happy to have taken a turn at the front will return the favor if we meet up again and its dry/ i got round to geting some guards.


----------



## clarion (1 Oct 2012)

You ride from Redhill to Canary Wharf? No wonder I struggle to keep up with you on MCL!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (1 Oct 2012)

clarion said:


> You ride from Redhill to Canary Wharf? No wonder I struggle to keep up with you on MCL!


yea i do merstham to holborn these guys were heading there we met on the mad mile and split on the end of london bridge but yea and i should really update mcl more reqularly - normmaly i do it once a week - lol yea i do about 220miles a week just commuting ! :-)


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Oct 2012)

clarion said:


> Not me, though I am tempted to go back to doing one commute a week through RP. I wonder who it was. Any description of bike or rider?


 
I think I passed you this evening between Roehampton Gate and Sheen RAB (next to the rugby pitches). Spotted a YACF jersey as I came through and you looked familiar but by the time I had realised you were who you were, I had already made some progress into the enthusiastic headwind  Apologies for not saying hi


----------



## tiswas-steve (2 Oct 2012)

From the 15th Oct, I shall be honking up Southend Lane in Sydenham, turning left onto Bromley Road then turning left into the industrial estate by Bellingham station. White lid, blue Verde rucksack while on blue n white Cube road bike. Short and sweet route I know but yell out some expletives or likewise if one sees me. ;-)


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> From the 15th Oct, I shall be honking up Southend Lane in Sydenham, turning left onto Bromley Road then turning left into the industrial estate by Bellingham station. White lid, blue Verde rucksack while on blue n white Cube road bike. Short and sweet route I know but yell out some expletives or likewise if one sees me. ;-)


 

I'll look out for you as I bomb down the A21


----------



## clarion (2 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I think I passed you this evening between Roehampton Gate and Sheen RAB (next to the rugby pitches). Spotted a YACF jersey as I came through and you looked familiar but by the time I had realised you were who you were, I had already made some progress into the enthusiastic headwind  Apologies for not saying hi


 
Ah, you may well have done. I did go back that way for the first time since my operation, and I really shouldn't have. It took me fifty minutes to get there instead of the usual forty-five, and I was feeling rather crap when i got to the Park. A 'hello' might have helped, but when I turned towards the ballet school I decided to HTFU and get home without losing more time.

The headwind was not helping at all.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2012)

Okay, now I feel even more guilty!

I'll probably be going through tonight on the commute but generally it's closer to 5, than 6 (I had already gone home, had a bit of food and switched bikes, Yesterday). I'll be sure to be on the lookout in future!


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2012)

Bumped into MrO this morning. Fast as always.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Oct 2012)

You know it makes sense, CoG!


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2012)

I put a jacket on later, started peeing it down :O


----------



## musa (2 Oct 2012)

clarion in balham, i was out with the missus

im a bike perv according to her


----------



## newfhouse (2 Oct 2012)

MichaelO said:


> All these people on the A23/croydon/purley area - I probably pass you all (or more realistically, you pass me!) without realising!


+1. A23 every day, times vary.


----------



## clarion (3 Oct 2012)

musa said:


> clarion in balham, i was out with the missus
> 
> im a bike perv according to her


 
Splendid! Did you call out?

And there's nothing wrong with being a bike perv.


----------



## musa (3 Oct 2012)

clarion said:


> Splendid! Did you call out?
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with being a bike perv.


 
unfortunately, no 
the level of embarrassment for her


----------



## gaz (4 Oct 2012)

MrO this morning at clapham south, kept up with him down to stockwell but then he gave it the beans and I couldn't match it with my tired legs from this strava challenge. Then saw him again at kennington, going the other direction. Obviously gone the long way and looped round. :O


----------



## gaz (4 Oct 2012)

MrO this evening in tooting.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

BentMikey tonight in Lewisham.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Oct 2012)

Might stick you in a randoms episode Ian, if that's OK? Won't show more than a cyclist coming past I think.

Saw Her_Welshness tonight, she cheered up my commute no end as we had a great chat from Pecknam to Lewisham.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2012)

@BentMikey. Sure...

Her_Welshness would cheer up anyones commute mate.
Haven't seen or spoken to her for an age and I feel sad about that.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Bumped into MrO this morning. Fast as always.


 
You still beat him though,right?


----------



## gaz (6 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> You still beat him though,right?


Pah!! He runs a bigger gear than me, so can easily out pace me on the straights. I was doing 30mph at 150rpm, and he leaves me for dust.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Pah!! He runs a bigger gear than me, so can easily out pace me on the straights. I was doing 30mph at 150rpm, and he leaves me for dust.


 
Disgraceful!,coming off of Tower Bridge the other day a cyclist asked me the way to Lewisham,I didn't really know but I thought it was a bit further up towards,Elephant,looks like I was right as he found his way and was quite happy,knew I had seen it on a sign somewhere,seemed a friendly chap,never did ask if he was with cc.Lewisham is like on the planet Pluto.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (6 Oct 2012)

Amazing,I was almost snarling,the tin boxes had upset me.I had already been left hooked twice on commute 174 and met a friendly cyclist near Aldgate,really did lift me,then the other friendly chap off of Tower Bridge.


----------



## BentMikey (10 Oct 2012)

Too late, you're on the latest Silly Cyclists.  :P


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Oct 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Too late, you're on the latest Silly Cyclists.  :P


 
Here's hoping... I hear CoG looks good in his Gore


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2090177, member: 1314"]lol. I was filtering up the middle of 2 lanes of traffic towards Reds at Tooting Bec. Got to ASL and saw moped in the centre. Thought I better go on its inside, just as lights changed, but decided to race it on the outside. Nope. Moped raced off on my inside and I cut up/held up car on my right, sort off, as Gaz came past waving hello.[/quote]
I think we all know that junction is a PITA. If you can get through it without almost being hit or being honked then it's all good.


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2093329, member: 1314"]Gaz again at Clapham Southside in the pouring rain.

"Couldn't slipstream you," he quipped as he passed "as you have no mudguards."

The rotter.[/quote]
lol sorry :P


----------



## clarion (16 Oct 2012)

Nice to see you too! I was stopping to help anyway even before I realised it was you, but you were obviously sorted (self-destructing multi-tool aside).

You may have noticed I wasn't on fixed, as it was hurting my shoulder a bit much. That's my 'interim' tourer till I get sorted properly.


----------



## Seryth (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2115840, member: 1314"]Gaz - as he passed fireworks went off, literally. Some Chav threw a banger on the road. About 20 metres in front of me and about 10/15 behind Gaz.[/quote]
Blimey, Gaz must have quite an entourage - whenever he passes, there are fireworks!

I've not seen any CCers, but as far as I know the closest ones are Exeter, Plymouth, and Dartmoor. (You can probably work out where I am with some triangulation now!)


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2115840, member: 1314"]Gaz - as he passed fireworks went off, literally. Some Chav threw a banger on the road. About 20 metres in front of me and about 10/15 behind Gaz.[/quote]
Was that a banger? I presumed it was a blow out... I'll see if I have anything on film.

I spoke to another cyclist further down, and he also thought it was someone having a blow out, but I didn't see anyone showing signs of slowing down when I looked behind.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

I wonder if rockets attached to the chainstays may assist commute times?


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2115988, member: 1314"]http://www.kingstonguardian.co.uk/n...s_off_bike_after_it_bursts_into_flames_on_A3/

That wasn't you earlier, was it, SD? On the A3 at New Malden (he's unhurt by the way).[/quote]

Hmmm... maybe the rockets are not a good idea! Glad the biker is ok, pics in the article look quite spectacular


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2115900, member: 1314"]No blowout - there was a little flare and a bit of smoke with the bang.[/quote]
From my video footage it looks like a guys tire blows. Big puff of smoke from his tyre and he pulls up.


----------



## Seryth (23 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I wonder if rockets attached to the chainstays may assist commute times?


It's all good until you arrive at work and realize that your legs are...non existent. (Perhaps you need some of those blade things like the paralympians have!)


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2115900, member: 1314"]No blowout - there was a little flare and a bit of smoke with the bang.[/quote]


----------



## clarion (26 Oct 2012)

Origamist at Balham. I don't think he saw me.


----------



## clarion (29 Oct 2012)

Not only did he not see me, but he didn't see this post!


----------



## clarion (8 Nov 2012)

This morning, I spotted User1314 at Tooting Bec. Well, actually, I saw his Viva Pista, and realised it was him riding it.

We rode together, more or less, till we diverged at Oval.

Good to see you, CoG. Hope you're not feeling London's cold too much so soon after being in India.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2012)

@Edwards80 tonight, think I might have startled him as I shouted his name though


----------



## bobbiezak (12 Nov 2012)

I cycle from Macclesfield to Handforth between 06:45-07:30 I see 1 rider near Tytherington some mornings and nod as we pass and usually no one else. I am on a blue flat bar Carrera


----------



## Edwards80 (12 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> @Edwards80 tonight, think I might have startled him as I shouted his name though



Wahey. I guessed it was you as you were heading in the direction of the park for a loiter ;-) 

Sorry for not shouting back, you're right, first I knew of your presence was the shout :-)


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Nov 2012)

bobbiezak said:


> I cycle from Macclesfield to Handforth between 06:45-07:30 I see 1 rider near Tytherington some mornings and nod as we pass and usually no one else. I am on a blue flat bar Carrera


 
I cycle to Macc most mornings but a bit later than you and I tend to travel through Mottram St Andrew or over Alderley Edge as I am coming from Wilmslow. Not to keen on Lees Lane/Bonis Hall Lane at rush hour. When I do go that way I tend to cut through Prestbury to Tytherington.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2012)

Edwards80 said:


> Wahey. I guessed it was you as you were heading in the direction of the park for a loiter ;-)
> 
> Sorry for not shouting back, you're right, first I knew of your presence was the shout :-)


Stop lying pal, I'd already been for a loiter by that stage


----------



## Lyrical (19 Nov 2012)

Long shot, a guy said hi and asked what I was drinking @ Tooting Bec lights/junction.

Don't supposed it was one of you guys?


----------



## Jdratcliffe (19 Nov 2012)

saw and waved at i think wilsy27? was it you this morning heading into redhill nodded and waved at as we passed merstham train station?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2012)

pretty sure I saw @Beebo tonight heading for Greenwich on the Creek Road at about 6.30.
Recognised the bike. Same as mine, Kona Honky, but with a pannier.


----------



## Beebo (22 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> pretty sure I saw @Beebo tonight heading for Greenwich on the Creek Road at about 6.30.
> Recognised the bike. Same as mine, Kona Honky, but with a pannier.


Yep the cyclechat top probably gave me away. I thought that may have been you. I was battling that sodding wind up Creek road.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> Yep the cyclechat top probably gave me away. I thought that may have been you. I was battling that sodding wind up Creek road.


 

Didn't see the top, was too dark. Only noticed the bike and pannier.
I was turning right out of Greenwich Quay.


----------



## Beebo (22 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Didn't see the top, was too dark. Only noticed the bike and pannier.
> I was turning right out of Greenwich Quay.


Always looking at the bikes. Still no one has spotted my top!


----------



## Beebo (5 Dec 2012)

I spotted Gaz on the TV.


----------



## Leodis (6 Dec 2012)

I see a few cyclists but no one from forums. Usually head down Meanwood Road, up Oatland rd and over through Leeds though thinking of changing and coming down Scott Hall rd as Meanwood just getting in such a poor state.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2012)

Is there some sort of secret signal we should be giving to other cyclists to indicate we are cyclechatters?


----------



## Leodis (6 Dec 2012)

Like a freemason one? Not sure about getting my nipple out in this weather!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is there some sort of secret signal we should be giving to other cyclists to indicate we are cyclechatters?



I tried yelling STRAVA! at some poor fellow sweating gin up a hill, he didn't seem impressed.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is there some sort of secret signal we should be giving to other cyclists to indicate we are cyclechatters?


Cycle chat sticker on the bike.


----------



## doddy73 (7 Dec 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Cycle chat sticker on the bike.


 
I can confirm that you were spotted .....firstly because of your Hi -Viz (could see you from about 1/4 mile behind) and then, as I got a bit closer, the sticker.

Nice to see you again Pat, take it easy on those roads.
G


----------



## Lyrical (7 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2167508, member: 1314"]What were you drinking? Strange question to ask - was he chatting you up?[/quote]

Hah, I was drinking ribena and *blush* I don't know, he asked if I was drinking steroids (wasn't sure if serious, just laughed)


----------



## clarion (11 Dec 2012)

I think I was behind User1314 on Balham Hill this evening, but I got caught in the traffic and, though I worked hard to catch him (especially down Upper Tooting Road), I didn't see him again, so I don't know if it was him at all.

If you have been, thank you for listening.


----------



## clarion (11 Dec 2012)

Yep. It was you. Hi.


----------



## Edwards80 (11 Dec 2012)

Saw Potsy again today. He bravely waved. I was clinging on to my bars for dear life after a few icy moments :-) 

I managed a friendly grunt.


----------



## Hicky (10 Jan 2013)

Slicked up Mtb this morning going down Newton St jumping all the lights....tit.
Genesis(burgandy colour) crossing the road from the BMW garage to the Ferrari one....on the path to reach Grovsner St(sp?)....there's dedicated path through to there behind the garage you muppet!
I seem to be seeing poor riding more than poor driving atm.


----------



## clarion (10 Jan 2013)

I hope that none of them were CCers.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2013)

clarion said:


> I hope that none of them were CCers.


 
Right bunch they are !


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jan 2013)

Probably YACF'ers


----------



## musa (11 Jan 2013)

wanda by oval (southbound)
just before the ridiculous junction to turn lurn for brixton


----------



## clarion (15 Jan 2013)

User1314!

Just a shame there was all that scrap metal in the way of our riding.


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2013)

Fossy tonight going through Stockport, didn't look like he was breaking any Strava pb's


----------



## G3CWI (7 Feb 2013)

Complimented commuting cyclist on his very bright front light on Sandbach Road in Congleton tonight. His back light was pants though. Wonder if he's here?


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Fossy tonight going through Stockport, didn't look like he was breaking any Strava pb's



Nope full of a cold, and had a broken spoke. 5 spare Sapim sopkes bought from Decathlon this evening for less than £3 with nipples


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Feb 2013)

If I go the direct route I see a fellow roadie on the A511 Burton Road most mornings. Always nod/hand up. Probably for the best part of two years now, should stop and say hello really I guess....


----------



## lukesdad (8 Feb 2013)

TC on the way into work on the Bay cycle path


----------



## G3CWI (8 Feb 2013)

How do you spot a CCer?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2013)

G3CWI said:


> How do you spot a CCer?


 

A heck of a lot of us have met each other.
Either by living in close proximity to others ie I have another CC'er 2 streets away.
Or have met on group rides and/or socials over the years.


----------



## G3CWI (8 Feb 2013)

No special handshake then.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2013)

G3CWI said:


> No special handshake then.


 

No, just the one rolled up bib long...


----------



## BentMikey (18 Feb 2013)

Spotted by Hackers yesterday, I feel so honoured! If only we'd had an opportunity to stop and chat, he's one of the old school cool people from back in C+ forum days.


----------



## Black Country Ste (18 Feb 2013)

I met Kookas a couple of months ago, before I signed up. He rolled up behind me while I was bawling at a lorry driver in a bus lane. We tried to have a chat riding along Gooch Street but I couldn't hear him over the wind noise.


----------



## gaz (14 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2360302, member: 1314"]Sitting Duck.[/quote]
That guy needs to get off his bum more often and cycle!


----------



## sheffgirl (14 Mar 2013)

I usually pass a few cyclists on my way to work, some are friendly and give a smile or a nod 
I tend to set off at different times (depending on how lazy I feel) so I probably don't see the same ones twice though.


----------



## Leodis (14 Mar 2013)

I don't think I have see any CC'ers on my route, probs passed a few.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Mar 2013)

Same here, according to the Members Map, there's 1 other CCer in Melbourne's metropolitan area, on the other side of Port Philip Bay from me, so in a city of just over 4 million people, my chance of meeting him/her is roughly the same as winning the state lottery. Unfortunately, I'm not twisted enough to meet myself coming around a corner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2013)

Just me where I'm at, MMoore is closest in Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## Edwards80 (19 Mar 2013)

I bumped into a pedestrian version of @potsy yesterday evening. Had a quick chat whilst I pretended to not be out of breath


----------



## clarion (19 Mar 2013)

Double points for forum aristocracy


----------



## clarion (21 Mar 2013)

User1314 seems to be the focal point for all these meetings. I saw him at Tooting Bec, but awkward traffic (motorised and POBSO) meant I couldn't catch up to him until Clapham Common. We rode together to Oval. 

Shortly after, I spotted another friend out for the first time on the commute to her new place of work. I hope to cross paths with her more often too.

The benefits of being a few minutes late on the commute.


----------



## gaz (3 Apr 2013)

Good to have a lil catch up. Now where is that curry night!


----------



## BentMikey (3 Apr 2013)

Hackers spots me, here (2m31s - tried to link the time, it wouldn't take it):


----------



## I like Skol (4 Apr 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> I bumped into a pedestrian version of @potsy yesterday evening. Had a quick chat whilst I pretended to not be out of breath


 
Pedestrian, so he was on his bike travelling at his usual 'pedestrian' pace then?


----------



## gaz (10 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2402865, member: 1314"]Wanda at Clapham Common this morning. Why is it me who spots more than most?[/quote]
Is wanda usually on a yellow bike? I think I see her fairly regularly but I'm not sure if it's her.


----------



## gaz (10 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2402985, member: 1314"]Can't remember what colour the bike was but it was clean and shiny with drops. She's slim, about my size, black, wears lycra and a bandana underneath the helmet. Spins smartly on a well-fitted bike.[/quote]
A helmet? Oh i'm not thinking of the same person then.


----------



## gaz (10 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2403002, member: 1314"]Sorry, no helmet and yellow bike, yes. Racked my memory.[/quote]
Getting mixed up with all the commuters you know and say hello to :P


----------



## clarion (12 Apr 2013)

I wasn't awheel this morning, but I _think_ I saw Wanda on Long Lane as I walked from LB station in the rain.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Apr 2013)

Had a nice chat with kevin_cambs_uk this evening on the Busway.


----------



## clarion (13 Apr 2013)

That yellow Fuji and a bandana? Yup, I think it was wanda I saw.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Apr 2013)

Spotted kevin_cambs_uk again this morning - tried chasing him down, but the headwind got the better of me


----------



## gaz (15 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2410006, member: 1314"]Not a CCer but chatted to an old boy called Kevin Keast this morning. Retro bike, Sutton bike shop bag, no cap, grey white hair. Told me he first went to Herne Hill velodrome in 1961. Figure he’s well known. He chatted with me from Clapham to Stockwell before peeling off. Nice bloke.[/quote]
Spoken to him a few times, always asks me which club I ride for as i'm too fast to not ride for a club.


----------



## CopperCyclist (16 Apr 2013)

Dave R today, both of us fighting the Warwickshire wind


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2013)

Fossy tonight, and last night, think he's stalking me


----------



## gaz (16 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Fossy tonight, and last night, think he's stalking me


was he in the park bushes?


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> was he in the park bushes?


No, that's Edwards80


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> was he in the park bushes?



I dont do parks.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Apr 2013)

I think I spotted donnydave this morning on Milton Road - think because I've never actually met him and deduced it may be him from descriptions on here...


----------



## Jezston (17 Apr 2013)

Think I spotted BentMikey in a slightly awkward position at Hyde Park Corner about half eight or so this evening. If it was you, I was the chap on the white Dolan wearing a bobblehat who zipped past in front of you while you waited for the lights.


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

Wanda this morning at Balham station lights. Was a bit preoccupied trackstanding to say howdy.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Apr 2013)

Jezston said:


> Think I spotted BentMikey in a slightly awkward position at Hyde Park Corner about half eight or so this evening. If it was you, I was the chap on the white Dolan wearing a bobblehat who zipped past in front of you while you waited for the lights.


 
Blue bag, greyish top?

That's about the best position for leaving the park and going down Grosvenor Place, to avoid the waiting and pedestrian nightmare that is going through the Arch.


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Wanda this morning at Balham station lights. Was a bit preoccupied trackstanding to say howdy.


Correction, it wasn't.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Correction, it wasn't.


 

Trackstanding or Wanda?


----------



## gaz (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Trackstanding or Wanda?


Wanda. The trackstand was 100% there, in fact i'm getting close to mastering a sitting down trackstand on a freewheeled bike.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> Wanda. The trackstand was 100% there, in fact i'm getting close to mastering a *sitting down trackstand* on a freewheeled bike.


 

Good, save yourself the embarrassment of other cyclists looking, pointing and laughing at you when your waggling your arse around like a horny peacock.

ps..I can't trackstand..


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2013)

Stalking Potsy again. Different spot as I was knackered from all day doing a funding return, so darted home on time and took the short route.


----------



## Jezston (18 Apr 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Blue bag, greyish top?
> 
> That's about the best position for leaving the park and going down Grosvenor Place, to avoid the waiting and pedestrian nightmare that is going through the Arch.


 
Aye! Hello!

Bet you were thinking "look at that f***ing hipster on his fixie"


----------



## Jezston (18 Apr 2013)

Yes I know I still need to organise curry!


----------



## thefollen (19 Apr 2013)

After a couple of weeks off work for admin and chilling I'm back in contract and cycling from the Tooting Bec Common to Mornington Cres (near Camden). Will keep my eyes peeled. Trying to get my swimming up to speed to hopefully take on a triathlon in the future, so I'll be the one in orange tinted glasses reeking of chlorine.

Wouldn't it be cool if Strava played a little sound on your phone when in close proximity to one of your contacts. Or even said something like 'Gaz, 100metres and catching, scalping imminent.'

Regarding curries, know I'm not the most prolific poster, but I'll be there to chat bikes and sink a couple!


----------



## BentMikey (19 Apr 2013)

Spotted by CommuterCurd:


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2013)

My old cycling partner in crime @arallsopp on the A21 this morning. 'twas in his Velomobile he was.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Spotted by CommuterCurd:




Zooooooooommmmmmm !


----------



## Jezston (25 Apr 2013)

That Kensington high Street?


----------



## clarion (29 Apr 2013)

Double prizes! I saw Wanda at Oval, and ttcycle at Mitcham. 

I could get to like this commuting lark.


----------



## gaz (2 May 2013)

Pushing through a crowd to talk to women


----------



## Kies (2 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2435877, member: 1314"]Not sure if she's a CC-er but...

...stopped at reds at The Cut on way home tonight, balmy evening, 3 bikes back. Cyclist right at the front in a black top with a white sleveless top. Looked closer and noticed a faint red star through the semi-transparent white overtop. It was a Fnrttcer.

Lights changed and I pushed forward and cycled alongside.

"Blah blah blah."

I'd never seen her before but turned out her name was Casey.[/quote]

You floozy!


----------



## Leodis (2 May 2013)

I noticed Traffic Driod has posted a clip of him chatting to some lady with soft music in the background... I worry about him.


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 May 2013)

Heading to the UK today, so if you see a Red Picasso with Belgian plates on the A23, then Handcross, Cowfold and West Chiltington give me a wave


----------



## Theseus (8 May 2013)

Last night going home saw @HJ walking along the pavement in civvies and gave a wave.


----------



## rb58 (8 May 2013)

Yesterday morning I spotted a FNRttC jersey at Blendon/Bexley. Didn't recognise the rider though.


----------



## HJ (11 May 2013)

Touche said:


> Last night going home saw @HJ walking along the pavement in civvies and gave a wave.


 
What happened to the fixie?


----------



## Theseus (11 May 2013)

HJ said:


> What happened to the fixie?



I was on it ... I think


----------



## MisterStan (16 May 2013)

@kevin_cambs_uk spotted twice this week - once taking shelter from the rain and last night ahead of me in the distance (not for long!)


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2013)

@BentMikey last night on the A21 in Lewisham


----------



## martinclive (16 May 2013)

MisterStan said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk spotted twice this week - once taking shelter from the rain and last night ahead of me in the distance (not for long!)


I saw him ( @kevin_cambs_uk ) as well this morning in front of me before I turned off to the busway - Hi Kev!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 May 2013)

martinclive said:


> I saw him ( @kevin_cambs_uk ) as well this morning in front of me before I turned off to the busway - Hi Kev!


 Hello mate!

someone said you were in Cornwall?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 May 2013)

MisterStan said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk spotted twice this week - once taking shelter from the rain and last night ahead of me in the distance (not for long!)


 
LOL!

I need to loose weight ! too much to carry !!!!


----------



## s7ephanie (16 May 2013)

How can you tell its a fellow forum member ?


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> How can you tell its a fellow forum member ?



a lot of us know each other through commutes and rides.


----------



## BentMikey (17 May 2013)

Sometimes they even wear a special shirt!!


----------



## s7ephanie (17 May 2013)

do they have a secret way of holding the handlebars - like a secret handshake


----------



## martinclive (17 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Hello mate!
> 
> someone said you were in Cornwall?


Came back - too wet down there (actually we were due to come back anyway) - lucky we did though as I would have missed the total drenching last night if we'd stayed!!!!!


----------



## MisterStan (17 May 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> someone said you were in Cornwall?


Someone? SOMEONE? It was me!


----------



## hopless500 (17 May 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> How can you tell its a fellow forum member ?


I wondered that too. Although I'm thinking a blue bloke on a bike will be hard to miss..


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 May 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Someone? SOMEONE? It was me!


 
LMAO !

sorry mate !!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 May 2013)

martinclive said:


> Came back - too wet down there (actually we were due to come back anyway) - lucky we did though as I would have missed the total drenching last night if we'd stayed!!!!!


 
too wet?

blimey it must have been under water !


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

@Matthew_T

Spotted you tonight about 5:20 on the A548 about a mile from where you work, well thought it was you. Black bike, panniers and helmet cam. I was coming the other way in a car, on the way home from the caravan.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> @Matthew_T
> 
> Spotted you tonight about 5:20 on the A548 about a mile from where you work, well thought it was you. Black bike, panniers and helmet cam. I was coming the other way in a car, on the way home from the caravan.


Sounds like me. What car were you in?


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

Silver nissan primera, followed by a green focus. Less than a mile from your work. 5:18 ish 

No bikes on the roof this weekend, will be next. We were heading to Fflint. Didn't flash or owt as you'd be wondering who the nutter was.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Silver nissan primera, followed by a green focus. Less than a mile from your work. 5:18 ish
> 
> No bikes on the roof this weekend, will be next. We were heading to Fflint. Didn't flash or owt as you'd be wondering who the nutter was.


Well my helmet cam caught you. That Focus was a bit close wasnt he?


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Well my helmet cam caught you. That Focus was a bit close wasnt he?


Aye. He was being a bit of a tit. Had a guy in a Merc deliberately cut me up on the A55, another tit. I was seeing what the car would get on a round trip if I didn't put the foot down. Got near to 40 mpg over 190 miles, including driving locally in North Wales. Usually it's less than 35.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Aye. He was being a bit of a tit. Had a guy in a Merc deliberately cut me up on the A55, another tit. I was seeing what the car would get on a round trip if I didn't put the foot down. Got near to 40 mpg over 190 miles, including driving locally in North Wales. Usually it's less than 35.


My dad has just put a new fuel filter in my mums car. Apparently it is going to increase MPG from 30 to 34. My mum drives everywhere in 5th thought so I doubt it will make a blind jot of difference.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

You'll have to post a still. LOL


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> My dad has just put a new fuel filter in my mums car. Apparently it is going to increase MPG from 30 to 34. My mum drives everywhere in 5th thought so I doubt it will make a blind jot of difference.



Driving in 5th isn't always best, but keeping the revs down helps. If my car goes over 3000 rpm on the motorway it starts drinking fuel, that's about 65. Keep it below that and its ok for a petrol. 

Changing fuel filter and having a good service helps


----------



## Matthew_T (19 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Aye. He was being a bit of a tit.


The proximity from my point of view.


----------



## Matthew_T (19 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Driving in 5th isn't always best, but keeping the revs down helps. If my car goes over 3000 rpm on the motorway it starts drinking fuel, that's about 65. Keep it below that and its ok for a petrol.
> 
> Changing fuel filter and having a good service helps


My mums car has had a problem with the filter in the past. Because she doesnt keep the revs up, the filter gets all clogged and has caused the car to make a few odd noises. It has still got plenty of power left in it though. It is a 1.2 and compared to my driving instructors car (which is a 1.4 TDI) it has quite a bit of power.
My mum always complains when we are on the motorway because she says that she would like another gear. You can hear the engine though (70 is about 4500 revs).


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> The proximity from my point of view.



Does look close doesn't it. Sticking to the speed limit as there is a camera near there, and the Police in N Wales are sneaky. Saw two cars on look out for illegal drivers, and two plain clothes BMWs on the M56 (lights on as they had stopped folk).


----------



## Matthew_T (19 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> Does look close doesn't it. Sticking to the speed limit as there is a camera near there, and the Pice in N Wales are sneaky. Saw two cars on look out for illegal drivers, and two plain clothes BMWs on the M56 (list on as they had stopped folk).


There is a regular place here that they sit at with a camera van facing down the hill. However, you can see the van from the bottom of the dip and all of the opposing cars flash their headlights (because the van cannot see them). The speed limit down there is 30 however people always go over it (I have had people overtake me when I am doing 30 down there).

I always read in the newspaper about the campaigns that the police have and all the people they catch. So although they might be few and far between, they do catch people when they are out.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> There is a regular place here that they sit at with a camera van facing down the hill. However, you can see the van from the bottom of the dip and all of the opposing cars flash their headlights (because the van cannot see them). The speed limit down there is 30 however people always go over it (I have had people overtake me when I am doing 30 down there).
> 
> I always read in the newspaper about the campaigns that the police have and all the people they catch. So although they might be few and far between, they do catch people when they are out.




I know the Meliden camera location, they have a great view of speeding cars.


----------



## Bluescouse1 (20 May 2013)

Just wondering if that was a CC'er cycling along Cross lane Prescot today, full regallia
and giving all you had up hill.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 May 2013)

@cyberknight 6am this morning, Carrera with panniers ?


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> @cyberknight 6am this morning, Carrera with panniers ?


Yup , saw 3 cyclists this morning , whereabouts was it ?
All i know is that headwind past the old coalboard research place was a bit chilly


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 May 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Yup , saw 3 cyclists this morning , whereabouts was it ?
> All i know is that headwind past the old coalboard research place was a bit chilly


 
Just coming out of Wood Lane.

I don't think the headwind this morning was too bad to be honest, then again, my windscreen did protect me somewhat..............


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Just coming out of Wood Lane.
> 
> I don't think the headwind this morning was too bad to be honest, then again, my windscreen did protect me somewhat..............


Ahhh cheating ! 
Yes i had just rode up the hill, friday legs .......


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2013)

Not really a commute (I was nipping to the shops) but I was delighted to see @Vikeonabike tonight


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jun 2013)

I spotted a CCer on my commute this morning! 

I did notice, though, that the window could have used a clean.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jun 2013)

@kevin_cambs_uk spotted twice on Tuesday whilst waiting for various buses.


----------



## Vikeonabike (6 Jun 2013)

HLaB said:


> Not really a commute (I was nipping to the shops) but I was delighted to see @Vikeonabike tonight


The only reason I managed to catch HLab was because my two wheels were motorised and equipped with blues and twos (I didn't use them btw)


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jun 2013)

Possibly spotted @kedab on the Busway yesterday evening.


----------



## stevey (6 Jun 2013)

Not many here around four oaks/sutton coldfield cc'ers that is there are cyclists though. Although if you see me on my mongoose tyax mtb say hi i wont bite.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk spotted twice on Tuesday whilst waiting for various buses.


 
where were you mate?


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jun 2013)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> where were you mate?


 
First time was in the morning at four lamps roundabout, then later when I was on the bus at Longstanton, then again whilst waiting for a connecting bus at St Ives P&R. I hate Stagecoach.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2013)

@MisterStan What you doing on a bus


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2013)

@thefollen this morning. Thought "who the hell is that guy on the hybrid that is pulling away from me on clapham common"
A cheeky bit of filtering put in front and on the open road into clapham common high street and stayed there till I got caught at the lights by stockwell. I believe you pulled up a few across from me.

I wasn't too impressed with the guy at the set of lights just before stockwell. Literally putting his handlebars so close to my saddle that I could have shiffted my bum over and sat on them. We aren't in a crit race, leave some room between us, gave him the lance armstrong stare before putting down the power.


----------



## Cycling Dan (10 Jun 2013)

Anyone the guy I met in Benton? 
Riding a blue drop bar commuter. Asked about my camera and if he can use it if there is a crash.


----------



## thefollen (10 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> @thefollen this morning. Thought "who the hell is that guy on the hybrid that is pulling away from me on clapham common"
> A cheeky bit of filtering put in front and on the open road into clapham common high street and stayed there till I got caught at the lights by stockwell. I believe you pulled up a few across from me.
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with the guy at the set of lights just before stockwell. Literally putting his handlebars so close to my saddle that I could have shiffted my bum over and sat on them. We aren't in a crit race, leave some room between us, gave him the lance armstrong stare before putting down the power.


 
Ahh missed spotting you again! Was taking things relatively easy this morn due to a cheeky 10k run last night and crazy sunburn on the shoulders from far too much torso on show during a stag do in Brighton this weekend (including beach volleyball!). The backpack felt terrible...jealous of cyclists sporting panniers!

Quite a few n00b moves on the CS7 in these warmer times- they certainly keep us on our toes!


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2013)

thefollen said:


> Ahh missed spotting you again! Was taking things relatively easy this morn due to a cheeky 10k run last night and crazy sunburn on the shoulders from far too much torso on show during a stag do in Brighton this weekend (including beach volleyball!). The backpack felt terrible...jealous of cyclists sporting panniers!
> 
> Quite a few n00b moves on the CS7 in these warmer times- they certainly keep us on our toes!


Pfft, if that was taking it easy past clapham common I don't want to see what your gunning it is. I was doing 22mph and you just pulled away from me with ease.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jun 2013)

What time was this at? I will have to try to time a ride in at the same time so I can get tips from a cpl of old pro's like yourselves 

You're right about noobs... All good but some seriously sketchy manouveres on show!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> First time was in the morning at four lamps roundabout, then later when I was on the bus at Longstanton, then again whilst waiting for a connecting bus at St Ives P&R. I hate Stagecoach.


 
I hope I looked like I was putting the effort in!!


----------



## thefollen (10 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> Pfft, if that was taking it easy past clapham common I don't want to see what your gunning it is. I was doing 22mph and you just pulled away from me with ease.


 
Maybe I didn't notice due to the burning shoulders! The Hybrid is surprisingly quick- doesn't look it with its bulky puncture resistant tyres, t-bar and toeclips, but it runs like a dream. Had it around 3.5 years and consequently developed a real synergy. It's the 'middle bike' and have been everywhere together. Not so quick uphill though; any incline of note and I'm pining for my roadie and spds!


----------



## thefollen (10 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2496653, member: 1314"]CS7 CURRY NIGHT!!!!!!!!! One night this week?[/quote]

I would love this but the week tends to be a bit rammed. If a few of you find a mutually convenient date I'll definitely try to be there. Curry and bikes are two things I enjoy greatly.


----------



## thefollen (10 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> What time was this at? I will have to try to time a ride in at the same time so I can get tips from a cpl of old pro's like yourselves
> 
> You're right about noobs... All good but some seriously sketchy manouveres on show!


 
I travel north from the Tooting Bec Common- usually turn onto the CS7 from Bedford Hill at around 8:05 and head up to Kennington. Then I fork left towards Vauxhall.


----------



## thefollen (10 Jun 2013)

thefollen said:


> I travel north from the Tooting Bec Common- usually turn onto the CS7 from Bedford Hill at around 8:05 and head up to Kennington. Then I fork left towards Vauxhall.


 
*Stockwell, not Kennington


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jun 2013)

Ahhh, a late one 
I am currently going in a little later than I used to but still arrive at the office by around quarter to eight! I don't envy you ones who ride in during the peak time... It's chaos in the ASL!


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> @MisterStan What you doing on a bus


Hating every minute of it! Sore knee - felt it best to rest it.


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> What time was this at? I will have to try to time a ride in at the same time so I can get tips from a cpl of old pro's like yourselves
> 
> You're right about noobs... All good but some seriously sketchy manouveres on show!


I'm usually at balham at around 8am.
Coming home at balham just a little before 6pm
[QUOTE 2496653, member: 1314"]CS7 CURRY NIGHT!!!!!!!!! One night this week?[/quote]
This week is pretty tight for me. Next week is a no no but anytime after that and i'm there.


----------



## gaz (10 Jun 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Ahhh, a late one
> I am currently going in a little later than I used to but still arrive at the office by around quarter to eight! I don't envy you ones who ride in during the peak time... It's chaos in the ASL!


Chaos indeed - 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6CqdLd1-wU


----------



## A Cyclist (11 Jun 2013)

How to Spot a CCer?
btw, I commute between Watford and Sudbury hill via, A4008 (Pinner road), Oxhey Lane, Harrow view and Northholt road).
If you see anyone with a red Giant Defy panting and sweating, then it's me.

Does any CCer share this route..?


----------



## MichaelO (11 Jun 2013)

gaz said:


> I'm usually at balham at around 8am.
> Coming home at balham just a little before 6pm


 
I'm usually on that part of road at about the same sorts of times (maybe slightly earlier in the morning). It's amazing how chaotic it gets the closer to 9am it is!!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jun 2013)

A Cyclist said:


> How to Spot a CCer?
> btw, I commute between Watford and Sudbury hill via, A4008 (Pinner road), Oxhey Lane, Harrow view and Northholt road).
> If you see anyone with a red Giant Defy panting and sweating, then it's me.
> 
> Does any CCer share this route..?


...only the bit of tarmac that is the intersection of Headstone Gardens / Headstone Drive / Harrow View etc! About 3 miles in of 15 for me. My bike is black, fixed, top rack bag. I'm skinny, unfit, anonymous and detest nearly all the surface I commute upon.
Plenty of route variations for you though to keep the mind maps fresh.


----------



## Cycling Dan (11 Jun 2013)

Anyone the cyclist who spotted me outside the North shields Morrisons. Looking back on the footage you had a grin on your face from the moment you spotted me and it seems you wanted to talk to me but I didn't hear you, I just knew you were there.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jun 2013)

Not on the commute but bumped into @400bhp today in Decathlon. We were both loitering about the cycling section with kids in tow 

By the way N. I forgot to say thanks for posting that hub to me so quickly, cheers mate.


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Not on the commute but bumped into @400bhp today in Decathlon. We were both loitering about the cycling section with kids in tow
> 
> By the way N. I forgot to say thanks for posting that hub to me so quickly, cheers mate.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jun 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Not on the commute but bumped into @400bhp today in Decathlon. We were both loitering about the cycling section with kids in tow
> 
> By the way N. I forgot to say thanks for posting that hub to me so quickly, cheers mate.


 

Didn't actually buy any cycling stuff in the end - more general clothing

No worries with the hub


----------



## kedab (16 Jun 2013)

MisterStan said:


> Possibly spotted @kedab on the Busway yesterday evening.


i have no clue as to whether or not i was on the bike that day - my days all blue into one at the moment. an easy way to 'detect' me is by checking out my legs  i have a spurs tattoo on my right calf


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jun 2013)

kedab said:


> i have no clue as to whether or not i was on the bike that day - my days all blue into one at the moment. an easy way to 'detect' me is by checking out my legs  i have a spurs tattoo on my right calf


We have the same bike, I haven't seen any others in Cambridge so I thought it may be you. 
I'm a Yid too!


----------



## Kookas (16 Jun 2013)

May have spotted someone heading along the Wake Green Rd a little while back (not too long, though). Only really assuming they might be on CC because of the Contour on their head. Wasn't an uploader, though.


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 Jun 2013)

Kookas said:


> May have spotted someone heading along the Wake Green Rd a little while back (not too long, though). Only really assuming they might be on CC because of the Contour on their head. Wasn't an uploader, though.


 
BirmingCamCyclist (who isn't on CC) regularly uses Wake Green Road but it could also have been @mumbo jumbo

I think they have Contours and go up the Stratford Road before coming into Moseley.


----------



## Kookas (17 Jun 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> BirmingCamCyclist (who isn't on CC) regularly uses Wake Green Road but it could also have been @mumbo jumbo
> 
> I think they have Contours and go up the Stratford Road before coming into Moseley.



Most likely mumbo then, he said he didn't upload to YouTube.


----------



## martinclive (17 Jun 2013)

kedab said:


> i have no clue as to whether or not i was on the bike that day - my days all blue into one at the moment. an easy way to 'detect' me is by checking out my legs  i have a spurs tattoo on my right calf


 
Looks like we are going to have to start the Spurs busway commuting club


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 Jun 2013)

Kookas said:


> Most likely mumbo then, he said he didn't upload to YouTube.


 
He does occasionally.

How many CC'ers spotted me on Midlands Today this evening?


----------



## kedab (19 Jun 2013)

martinclive said:


> Looks like we are going to have to start the Spurs busway commuting club


you, me, misterstan...it could be the start of something quite beautiful


----------



## BentMikey (19 Jun 2013)

@Bassjunkieuk spotted me in Lewisham yesterday. Video clip to come.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2013)

@fossyant yesterday, both at the front of junctions waiting for the lights to go green, he did say something but I couldn't make out what it was, probably abuse 

Think I spotted @Edwards80 tonight in a bright orange shirt loitering near the park


----------



## Edwards80 (26 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> @fossyant yesterday, both at the front of junctions waiting for the lights to go green, he did say something but I couldn't make out what it was, probably abuse
> 
> Think I spotted @Edwards80 tonight in a bright orange shirt loitering near the park


 

That would be my eye watering orange jersey  Was a present!

I never spot you. Do you hide in the bushes or something?

You'll have to push on through the park sir, someone nabbed the KOM the other day. Can no longer wear the King of The Park Jersey  (It's grey with pictures of dog dirt on it)


----------



## gaz (26 Jun 2013)

@Bassjunkieuk this morning. Rode from tooting common to stockwell with him, although didn't catch up until balham


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> That would be my eye watering orange jersey  Was a present!
> 
> I never spot you. Do you hide in the bushes or something?
> 
> You'll have to push on through the park sir, someone nabbed the KOM the other day. Can no longer wear the King of The Park Jersey  (It's grey with pictures of dog dirt on it)


I think you'll spot me today as I have an equally bright orange shirt on  

Thinking of finding a different park, too much competition in 'ours' now


----------



## Origamist (26 Jun 2013)

400bhp on the approach to Hale on Mon afternoon. It is my first official spot of a CCer in the North West (actually he spotted me, but it still counts!).


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

Origamist said:


> 400bhp on the approach to Hale on Mon afternoon. It is my first official spot of a CCer in the North West (actually he spotted me, but it still counts!).


Not sure if I spotted you tonight, I was with 3 other lads and wearing the above mentioned bright orange shirt, struggling to stay with the pack, somewhere on the way to Ashley


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> I think you'll spot me today as I have an equally bright orange shirt on
> 
> Thinking of finding a different park, too much competition in 'ours' now



I saw you, at the NW MTB Strava segment, but you'd hopped onto the opposite PAVEMENT. I assumed you were calling in somewhere.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> I saw you, at the NW MTB Strava segment, but you'd hopped onto the opposite PAVEMENT. I assumed you were calling in somewhere.


I was, and I knew you'd spot me, I even said it to him   
I saw a cyclist or 2 as I was negotiating my way to his house, kept my head
down and hoped it wasn't you or S


----------



## Origamist (26 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> Not sure if I spotted you tonight, I was with 3 other lads and wearing the above mentioned bright orange shirt, struggling to stay with the pack, somewhere on the way to Ashley



Not sure, Potsy. I was heading that way at about 5.45ish, but I was on autopilot. I was wearing a white ss jersey on a black touring bike with a rack, rack bag and mud guards. My bald head is easy to spot too...


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2013)

Was that your work colleague's house for an evening training ride ? I was easing off, but the lad on a road bike came whizzing past in the traffic, he was a bit silly, then jumped on the pavement to go up Edgeley Road.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

fossyant said:


> Was that your work colleague's house for an evening training ride ? I was easing off, but the lad on a road bike came whizzing past in the traffic, he was a bit silly, then jumped on the pavement to go up Edgeley Road.


It was mate, I've told him to watch for you on the way past in future


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2013)

Origamist said:


> Not sure, Potsy. I was heading that way at about 5.45ish, but I was on autopilot. I was wearing a white ss jersey on a black touring bike with a rack, rack bag and mud guards. My bald head is easy to spot too...


Mmm, might have been a bit later than that, must have been another 'baldy'


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Jun 2013)

@400bhp in the changing rooms at work!


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jun 2013)

Leaway2 said:


> @400bhp in the changing rooms at work!


 

Nice to meet you fella


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> I kept my head
> down and hoped it wasn't you or S


If I ever see you on your travels I will be sure to make my presence known 



Origamist said:


> My bald head is easy to spot too...


 We'll have to be carefull or people might get us mixed up! Are you also tall, handsome and frighteningly fast?


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jul 2013)

High fived @ianrauk tonight. Cycling is so awesome!


----------



## gaz (4 Jul 2013)

BentMikey said:


> High fived @ianrauk tonight. Cycling is so awesome!


Or in ians' case he low fived you. I'll get my coat


----------



## Maylian (4 Jul 2013)

BentMikey said:


> High fived @ianrauk tonight. Cycling is so awesome!


 

Does anyone else get tempted to high five people at bus stops when they put their hands out to stop the bus? I know I find it almost irresistible.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jul 2013)

Maylian said:


> Does anyone else get tempted to high five people at bus stops when they put their hands out to stop the bus? I know I find it almost irresistible.


 

I did that once, I was doing 25mph and I saw the guy fold over his hand howling. My hands are quite tough to slaps.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

hah.. @BentMikey beat me to it.
A very cool cycling pass by...


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Or in ians' case he low fived you. I'll get my coat


 

It was a low five, LOL!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

BentMikey said:


> It was a low five, LOL!


 


I expect to see it in randoms


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2013)

Maylian said:


> Does anyone else get tempted to high five people at bus stops when they put their hands out to stop the bus? I know I find it almost irresistible.


 
I have been known to shout "Sorry Luv, I aren't licensed to give croggies."


----------



## gaz (5 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2534304, member: 1314"]Gaz![/quote]
Good to see you again.
Even when I said good bye you caught me up at the next set of lights, couldn't get enough of me eh


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jul 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

Yep.. Awesome stuff...


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2013)

That's like a scene out of a romantic film


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> That's like a scene out of a romantic film


 


lol... piss off Potsy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2013)

BentMikey said:


>



How did the steel frame of that building-to-be get up so quickly (just beyond the celestial light industrial units)? It wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How did the steel frame of that building-to-be get up so quickly (just beyond the celestial light industrial units)? It wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.


 

Indeed. been just over 2 weeks.
They have been shutting one side of the road in the mornings to get the crane up.
Amazing how quick they join it all together.


----------



## Kookas (5 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How did the steel frame of that building-to-be get up so quickly (just beyond the celestial light industrial units)? It wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.



I saw them knock up a four or five floor block of flats down from where I live in about two months. They're pretty quick.


----------



## Cyclopathic (9 Jul 2013)

How will I know if I encounter another CCer as I cycle around Leicester? Is there anything that I should do to announce my affiliation. A shirt or flag or some such?


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Jul 2013)

Wahhey,  I spotted a CC'er on my commute, it has only taken 4 years of riding in all weathers and he was in a car, but he is a CC'er so @gam001 well done mate.


----------



## gam001 (11 Jul 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Wahhey,  I spotted a CC'er on my commute, it has only taken 4 years of riding in all weathers and he was in a car, but he is a CC'er so @gam001 well done mate.


 
Ha, yes, thought I recognised that cycling cap!
You were still faster than me in my car


----------



## BSRU (12 Jul 2013)

I wasn't spotted but my CC jersey was, another cyclist saying "excellent website"


----------



## fabregas485 (14 Jul 2013)

A Cyclist said:


> How to Spot a CCer?
> btw, I commute between Watford and Sudbury hill via, A4008 (Pinner road), Oxhey Lane, Harrow view and Northholt road).
> If you see anyone with a red Giant Defy panting and sweating, then it's me.
> 
> Does any CCer share this route..?


Hey, I am Harrow based. Normal route is via Harrow view


----------



## A Cyclist (15 Jul 2013)

Aperitif said:


> ...only the bit of tarmac that is the intersection of Headstone Gardens / Headstone Drive / Harrow View etc! About 3 miles in of 15 for me. My bike is black, fixed, top rack bag. I'm skinny, unfit, anonymous and detest nearly all the surface I commute upon.
> Plenty of route variations for you though to keep the mind maps fresh.


 

Martin,
not sure if it was you that I spotted last week Tue or Wed morning with yellow Bianchi milano jersey.


----------



## A Cyclist (15 Jul 2013)

fabregas485 said:


> Hey, I am Harrow based. Normal route is via Harrow view


 

Good to know that @fabregas485, I usually cross harrow view between 7.10 & 7.20 am; and a broader time window in the evening between 6.00 and 7.30 pm.


----------



## fabregas485 (15 Jul 2013)

A Cyclist said:


> Good to know that @fabregas485, I usually cross harrow view between 7.10 & 7.20 am; and a broader time window in the evening between 6.00 and 7.30 pm.


 I normally hit harrow on the hill station at about 7.00am. I will keep an eye out


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2013)

OK ... it's the wrong forum but I don't usually spot anyone that I could identify - but today I spotted an orange YACF jersey on the A38 having just joined from the direction of Alveston or Thornbury.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2013)

summerdays said:


> OK ... it's the wrong forum but I don't usually spot anyone that I could identify - but today I spotted an orange YACF jersey on the A38 having just joined from the direction of Alveston or Thornbury.


Strangely a few weeks ago a member of YACF spotted my CC jersey.


----------



## Black Country Ste (17 Jul 2013)

@Kookas and I crossed paths on Thursday and Monday in exactly the same place. I'd post them if British Summer 2006 wasn't making my PC run hot and the videos weren't actually uneventful blurs.


----------



## topcat1 (19 Jul 2013)

not sure who i saw this mornng 5.45am Black Prince rd wearing a team Sky jersey, oil that chain ya lazy bugger


----------



## Lyrical (19 Jul 2013)

Itching to find someone on my commute for some SCRing

http://app.strava.com/activities/68187101 -- Normally 8:00-8:30, Return leg 5:40-6:00


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 Jul 2013)

How does one spot a cc'er and how does one identify oneself as one of the ones?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> How does one spot a cc'er and how does one identify oneself as one of the ones?


 
If you see a really good looking bloke commuting in Leicester, chances are it's me. Just introduce yourself and I will confirm it is me and you will have bagged yourself a cc'er


----------



## Cyclopathic (23 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you see a really good looking bloke commuting in Leicester, chances are it's me. Just introduce yourself and I will confirm it is me and you will have bagged yourself a cc'er


 Good looking is a realative term and that is especially true in Leicester, the home of John Merrick and Englebert Lumpydick. If your hansome enough not to need a bag on hour head then you should stand out enough for me to recognise you.

Perhaps CC could make flags so that we can all sport them as we whizz around the country. They would look awfuly dashing.


----------



## Ciar (23 Jul 2013)

Only CC'er i have met wasn't via a commute more of a guided tour, seen plenty of riders out east not actually spoken to more than 2 so far


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2013)

This week will be my last chance to see @fossyant or @Edwards80 for a while, my day shift commute is coming to an end for the indefinite future, back on silly shifts from Monday 

Any local CC'ers around at 4.45am or 10pm to look out for?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> This week will be my last chance to see @fossyant or @Edwards80 for a while, my day shift commute is coming to an end for the indefinite future, back on silly shifts from Monday
> 
> Any local CC'ers around at 4.45am or 10pm to look out for?



4.45 argh.

Chance you may spot a mate of mine on a hybrid at that time of day. He's heading towards Reddish. Has a number of dayglo reflective stickers on the rear of his bike.


----------



## srw (23 Jul 2013)

Someone who looked remarkably like @dellzeqq (yellow top, stomping on a high gear) going round the M25/A3 roundabout at about 8:40 this morning. I was in the car - and he was on the cycle path, so it was probably someone completely different.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jul 2013)

Spotted @Origamist for the second time now. 

2 cc'ers in a month and none ever before.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jul 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Wahhey,  I spotted a CC'er on my commute, it has only taken 4 years of riding in all weathers and he was in a car, but he is a CC'er so @gam001 well done mate.


 

How the feck did you spot him in a car.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> How the feck did you spot him in a car.


After I caught the car up that had close passed me with it's horn blaring to remonstrate with the driver through the open window, I noticed the chap inside looked a bit like Gaz although he wasn't wearing a cycling helmet or lycra.


----------



## Edwards80 (24 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> This week will be my last chance to see @fossyant or @Edwards80 for a while, my day shift commute is coming to an end for the indefinite future, back on silly shifts from Monday
> 
> Any local CC'ers around at 4.45am or 10pm to look out for?


 
Boooo, 4:45. . . highly unlikely i'll be out at that time. At least the roads will be quiet


----------



## Kies (24 Jul 2013)

How tranquil will your commute be at 4:45 am. Wow!


----------



## gam001 (24 Jul 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> After I caught the car up that had close passed me with it's horn blaring to remonstrate with the driver through the open window, I noticed the chap inside looked a bit like Gaz although he wasn't wearing a cycling helmet or lycra.


 
And I only gave you that much room because I recognised the cycling cap


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> Spotted @Origamist for the second time now.
> 
> 2 cc'ers in a month and *none ever before*.


----------



## gam001 (24 Jul 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> After I caught the car up that had close passed me with it's horn blaring to remonstrate with the driver through the open window, I noticed the chap inside looked a bit like Gaz although he wasn't wearing a cycling helmet or lycra.


 
...might have to try wearing my cycling helmet whilst driving for a laugh
...and nod to cyclists too


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2013)

Kies said:


> How tranquil will your commute be at 4:45 am. Wow!


It is very quiet to be fair, did it for 3 years before changing to a day shift and there ain't many other cyclists to let on to


----------



## gam001 (24 Jul 2013)

400bhp said:


> Spotted @Origamist for the second time now.
> 
> 2 cc'ers in a month and none ever before.


 
Think I might see @Origamist on a daily basis round Wilmslow...does he look a bit like a tall Marco Pantani + without a helmet??


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2013)

gam001 said:


> Think I might see @Origamist on a daily basis round Wilmslow...does he look a bit like a tall Marco Pantani + without a helmet??


 


He does indeed.. but faster then Pantani


----------



## gam001 (24 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> He does indeed.. but faster then Pantani


 


ianrauk said:


> He does indeed.. but faster then Pantani


 
Nice one Ian 
Yeah, heard he's a bit of a beast...
although, most of us are faster than Pantani these days 
...sorry, probably a bit sick


----------



## Origamist (24 Jul 2013)

gam001 said:


> Think I might see @Origamist on a daily basis round Wilmslow...does he look a bit like a tall Marco Pantani + without a helmet??



A tall, Marco Pantani, eh? I'll take that. Shame I can't climb like the late, juiced up, 'Il Pirata'. We do at least have male pattern baldness in common and dubious facial hair...

Shout me next time, as I have no idea who you are or what bike you ride.

I'm determined to spot 400bhp soon too.


----------



## gam001 (24 Jul 2013)

Origamist said:


> A tall, Marco Pantani, eh? I'll take that. Shame I can't climb like the late, juiced up, 'Il Pirata'. We do at least have male pattern baldness in common and dubious facial hair...
> 
> Shout me next time, as I have no idea who you are or what bike you ride.
> 
> I'm determined to spot 400bhp soon too.


 
Will do, Marco!

You won't spot @400bhp - he only spots others - as he is a stealthy wheel-sucker - aka "the drafting ninja"


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jul 2013)

gam001 said:


> Will do, Marco!
> 
> You won't spot @400bhp - he only spots others - as he is a stealthy wheel-sucker - aka "the drafting ninja"


----------



## Herbie (25 Jul 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Ianrauk yesterday - caught up with me at the lights at Downham. We quite often see each other, usually going the other way though.


 
Has he got a blue face in real life?


----------



## swansonj (25 Jul 2013)

srw said:


> Someone who looked remarkably like @dellzeqq (yellow top, stomping on a high gear) going round the M25/A3 roundabout at about 8:40 this morning. I was in the car - and he was on the cycle path, so it was probably someone completely different.


My summer-only off-road extensions to my commute often take me on that cycle path round that roundabout, and I'm usually wearing a yellow top. But there are multiple reasons why no-one would mistake me for Dellers. (Panniers. Mudguards. Flat handlebars. Hub gears. Spinning a low gear. And there is no part of my anatomy that conceivably resembles billiard balls ((c) TC).)


----------



## TheSpence (27 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you see a really good looking bloke commuting in Leicester, chances are it's me.


The problem there is, what if people confuse I with you, or you with I!?

Is the world not complicated enough!?!


----------



## gam001 (30 Jul 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> After I caught the car up that had close passed me with it's horn blaring to remonstrate with the driver through the open window, I noticed the chap inside looked a bit like Gaz although he wasn't wearing a cycling helmet or lycra.


 

Was that you on the A34 Chris @Hacienda71? I suddenly realised the cyclist looked like you as you / he passed.
I was "towing" a new C2W guy - I'm his C2W "buddy", so showing him the roads / dos / don'ts. The cheeky bugger even tried to drop me on an incline  so I got back on the front and made him pay for the next 5 miles until he turned off 
If it was you, I hope he gave you a cyclist's nod as you passed


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Jul 2013)

I was going down the bypass at about 4:30 and passed two chaps going towards Monks Heath. Gave a smile and nod. 
You were on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## gam001 (30 Jul 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was going down the bypass at about 4:30 and passed two chaps going towards Monks Heath. Gave a smile and nod.
> You were on the wrong side of the road.


 
Yeah, that was us then 
Normal rules don't apply on cycle paths


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2013)

gam001 said:


> Was that you on the A34 Chris @Hacienda71? I suddenly realised the cyclist looked like you as you / he passed.
> I was "towing" a new C2W guy - I'm his C2W "buddy", so showing him the roads / dos / don'ts. The cheeky bugger* even tried to drop me on an incline*  so I got back on the front and made him pay for the next 5 miles until he turned off
> If it was you, I hope he gave you a cyclist's nod as you passed


 
Not particularly difficult though is it.

How did they get on?


----------



## gam001 (1 Aug 2013)

400bhp said:


> Not particularly difficult though is it.
> 
> How did they get on?


Ha ha, very true!
He's doing very well - 25 miles each way. I've got him doing the old driving in / ride home / ride in / drive home lark at the minute. Think he's riding in and home tomorrow for first time!


----------



## TheSpence (1 Aug 2013)

I spoke to a friendly chap yesterday, on the Welford Road in Leicester at about half 3pm. Sorry I couldn't chat for too long - I had to rush somewhere!

If you're on here, I hope your 'meet' went well!


----------



## I like Skol (2 Aug 2013)

@dan_bo spotted passing through Daisy Nook visitors centre car park at about 4pm today. I actually only spotted him when it was too late but I'm certain it was unmistakably him as he disappeared down the path on a pink MTB.

I would have shouted but I was sat on the wall with my mouth stuffed full of mint Cornetto


----------



## dan_bo (2 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> @dan_bo spotted passing through Daisy Nook visitors centre car park at about 4pm today. I actually only spotted him when it was too late but I'm certain it was unmistakably him as he disappeared down the path on a pink MTB.
> 
> I would have shouted but I was sat on the wall with my mouth stuffed full of mint Cornetto



Ha! Right you are mate.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Aug 2013)

@donnydave i think (again!) this morning - wearing a blue jersey and cycling with a lady in red (LOL!) both on Giants I think and with matching single panniers - overtaken on the Busway.


----------



## donnydave (5 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> @donnydave i think (again!) this morning - wearing a blue jersey and cycling with a lady in red (LOL!) both on Giants I think and with matching single panniers - overtaken on the Busway.



Yep that was us, too tight to buy two pairs of panniers so we share the one.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Aug 2013)

donnydave said:


> Yep that was us, too tight to buy two pairs of panniers so we share the one.


 
There were two of us overtook you - I was in red on the black Claud Butler - also with single pannier! Hope to be back on the dry bike tomorrow!


----------



## donnydave (5 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> lady in red (LOL!).


 
"never seen you pedal as hard as you did tonight,
never seen your chain so bright...

lady in red
is cycling with me
cleat to cleat

There's no traffic here
its just you and me 
on the A1123

and later on in the song...

"never seen so many men ask you if you wanted to draft...."

I'll work on it and come back later


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2013)

@Edwards80 in Cheadle this morning, just getting back on his bike after a 'deflation event'. Had a good chat for the next couple of miles before I turned off. Unusual that I spot him as he's an earlybird compared to me !


----------



## Edwards80 (7 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> @Edwards80 in Cheadle this morning, just getting back on his bike after a 'deflation event'. Had a good chat for the next couple of miles before I turned off. Unusual that I spot him as he's an earlybird compared to me !


 

Aye, Good to see you sir! Bike was impeccable as usual 

Overslept and had a "deflation event", then couldn't get the bloomin tyre bead round the valve for some reason, seems unusually wide!

Still got into the office with time for a crumpet. Can't complain.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Aug 2013)

@bromptonfb on Sunday morning in Cliviger. Nice pisspot dude!


----------



## gaz (7 Aug 2013)

CoG this morning. Howdy 

Did you see that cyclist cut up the motorcyclist? He did it again at the next set on purpose. wtf dude?!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Did you see that cyclist cut up the motorcyclist? He did it again at the next set on purpose. wtf dude?!


 


One for Silly Cyclists then?
That's when you can get off your lazy arse to do another episode that is


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2013)

@Edwards80 again on the way home. This time I was late setting off and we crossed paths at the same point on the way home. A bit of sharing the work, and me being cheeky with a group of 4 lads telling them to hurry up as we passed them


----------



## Edwards80 (7 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> @Edwards80 again on the way home. This time I was late setting off and we crossed paths at the same point on the way home. A bit of sharing the work, and me being cheeky with a group of 4 lads telling them to hurry up as we passed them


 
lol. They were asking for it. Hope the picture hanging was excellent fun


----------



## Telemark (7 Aug 2013)

Keep seeing @Touche quite frequently ... mostly he seems to be away with the fairies, in his own litlle world 
You did finally spot me a few days ago 

T


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> lol. They were asking for it. Hope the picture hanging was excellent fun



The missus was upstairs so rattled 3 pics off in seconds. Couldn't complain as they were up before she came back. Then a trip to to tip. God my life is exciting. 

How was Col du Mellor ?


----------



## Edwards80 (8 Aug 2013)

fossyant said:


> The missus was upstairs so rattled 3 pics off in seconds. Couldn't complain as they were up before she came back. Then a trip to to tip. God my life is exciting.
> 
> How was Col du Mellor ?



Man points earned then :-) 

Mellor was grand. My target last week was sub 12mins. Did it in 10:52 today. Fancy being in the 9's for next year!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

@kevin_cambs_uk spotted yesterday coming into St Ives, managed a quick 'Hi' and 'Bye'!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

After some detective work I can now say that I spotted @mangid sorting out a visit from the fairy! Pleased to say that I checked he was OK.


----------



## mangid (9 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> After some detective work I can now say that I spotted @mangid sorting out a visit from the fairy! Pleased to say that I checked he was OK.


 

Thanks ! 

Have now greased connector hose on pump so that it will hopefully unscrew the next time I need it.


----------



## Kies (9 Aug 2013)

Anyone on a Boardman hybrid coming down Notting Hill, Shepherds Bush and down the Uxbridge Road towards Ealing last night around 7pm.
I was with you for most of it on a Spesh sirrus and we were averaging 17-18mph


----------



## Twelve Spokes (9 Aug 2013)

I spotted Cycling Mikey at St Pauls about six months ago,the guy is a cycling legend.


----------



## Origamist (14 Aug 2013)

400bhp spotted going down Hale Rd at 17.40ish this evening. That shower got me too...


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (15 Aug 2013)

Bit late but i will put it in anyway.Spotted at 5pm on Monday wearing a cycle chat top cycling past Leeds uni heading towards Headingley


----------



## srw (15 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2600189, member: 1314"]A new spot! @srw on High Holborn this evening. He was looking very dapper in his suit, and was on his brompton. Pleasantries exchanged.[/quote]
It was rather earlier than I usually escape, but my route is invariably the same (Cheapside - High Holborn - Bloomsbury - Marylebone). The standard of driving and riding at 5:30 seemed a bit lower than after 6:00, although I was (I think) impressed by the elegant young gentleman on a Pashley Guvnor wearing plus fours and a bike helmet masquerading as a tweed flat cap.


----------



## samsbike (17 Aug 2013)

Not sure if it's anyone here but we rode from Shepherds Bush to Chiswick. Yes you with the grant fondo, which looked a lot better in the flesh.


----------



## Rustybucket (21 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Anyone on a Boardman hybrid coming down Notting Hill, Shepherds Bush and down the Uxbridge Road towards Ealing last night around 7pm.
> I was with you for most of it on a Spesh sirrus and we were averaging 17-18mph


 

that was probably me... Hi!


----------



## Kies (21 Aug 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> that was probably me... Hi!




Were you wearing a white top and your hybrid has a squeeky front caliper (disc)?

You were going good guns - i'll try and keep up next time ;-)


----------



## gaz (21 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2610379, member: 1314"]Mice, as I took a different route home via Battersea.[/quote]
Think I saw you this morning, wearing some kind of hi-viz :/ whaaaaat?!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2013)

gaz said:


> Think I saw you this morning, *wearing some kind of hi-viz* :/ whaaaaat?!


 
*No way?*


----------



## gaz (21 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> *No way?*


Yup. some kind of Hi-viz jersey. I know, I though G was cooler than that!


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Were you wearing a white top and your hybrid has a squeeky front caliper (disc)?
> 
> You were going good guns - i'll try and keep up next time ;-)


 

probably this is my route http://www.strava.com/activities/73416832


----------



## BentMikey (24 Aug 2013)

Dirty Crock!!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Aug 2013)

@cyberknight along Burton Road this morning. Mercia jersey this morning ?


----------



## cyberknight (28 Aug 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> @cyberknight along Burton Road this morning. Mercia jersey this morning ?


I was on burton road about 6 am but not in a mercia jersey , i had my aldi union jack jersey


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Aug 2013)

cyberknight said:


> I was on burton road about 6 am but not in a mercia jersey , i had my aldi union jack jersey


 
Not you then. I saw Mercia jersey & panniers, put 2 & 2 together and clearly got 43.


----------



## A Cyclist (3 Sep 2013)

I passed someone wearing a yellow Mianchi Bilano jersey during this morning commute near Deacons hill, Oxhey road. Am not sure if this was a CCer' though. I was riding a Giant Defy wearing a red full sleeve jersey.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (8 Sep 2013)

Sorry guys, this may be a dumb question but how do you recognise each other? I barely have enough time to look for distinguishing features on anyone or anything when I ride. I went straight past my Nan today and only saw her when I was about 1m away .


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2013)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Sorry guys, this may be a dumb question but how do you recognise each other? I barely have enough time to look for distinguishing features on anyone or anything when I ride. I went straight past my Nan today and only saw her when I was about 1m away .




A lot of us have done rides together or socials, pubs etc


----------



## crazyjoe101 (8 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A lot of us have done rides together or socials, pubs etc



Of course, I'd probably recognise someone if I'd ridden with them before. I suppose I was just startled at how many time you guys had crossed paths. It'd be pretty rare for me since I hardly ever commute during peak times.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2013)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Of course, I'd probably recognise someone if I'd ridden with them before. I suppose I was just startled at how many time you guys had crossed paths. It'd be pretty rare for me since I hardly ever commute during peak times.




In all the years of commuting in SE London and being a member of CC I have only ever seen 2 fellow CC'ers. Arallsop and @jonny jeez (he was on his motorised broom broom thing)


----------



## crazyjoe101 (8 Sep 2013)

I've just noticed your location , don't see many cyclist out at all really, I've only met a handful of road cyclist, most are just casual riders at the times I ride. I did used to see a steadyish stream outside my old flat heading up past Queen Mary's Hospital though, you could have been one of them if you were taking an indirect route.


----------



## martint235 (9 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> In all the years of commuting in SE London and being a member of CC I have only ever seen 2 fellow CC'ers. Arallsop and @jonny jeez (he was on his motorised broom broom thing)


 
And me!! Once.

I've only ever seen you and Aralsopp (but that was cheating as he was in his house at the time. Or my house. Or the pub)


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> pretty sure I saw @Beebo tonight heading for Greenwich on the Creek Road at about 6.30.
> Recognised the bike. Same as mine, Kona Honky, but with a pannier.


 and me!!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2013)

Beebo said:


> and me!!




and you


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> And me!! Once.
> 
> I've only ever seen you and Aralsopp (but that was cheating as he was in his house at the time. Or my house. Or the pub)




and you.. though you didn't see me....

Numbers are adding up...


----------



## BentMikey (9 Sep 2013)

Off to the old peoples' home with you, @ianrauk !


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Off to the old peoples' home with you, @ianrauk !



Oh for gawds sake.. I've seen you more times then I can remember.
Horlicks please nurse...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2013)

ok ok ok.. where's my pills please nurse..

How could I have forgotten Rimas.

So...
@Beebo 
@martint235 
@arallsopp 
@BentMikey 
@zigzag 
@jonny jeez 

And I think that's it......for now....


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2013)

More pills please.. and more horlicks..

How could I have also forgotten 
@deptfordmarmoset 
@User10571 
@her_welshness 

Ok from 2 to 9 in just a few posts.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Sep 2013)

@rb58 bumped into each other at London Bridge buying a sandwich. We obviously needed this.... to soak up the alcohol we'd both been drinking. No cycles involved


----------



## JKility (12 Sep 2013)

Nobodys spotted my self in Bristol yet then... Maybe the cyclist who I helped out this morning is a CC'er?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2013)

JKility said:


> Nobodys spotted my self in Bristol yet then... Maybe the cyclist who I helped out this morning is a CC'er?




You didn't ask?


----------



## JKility (12 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You didn't ask?


CC wasnt on my mind to be honest, main concern was ensuring he and his bike were okay


----------



## gaz (13 Sep 2013)

CoG look as cool as ever at the lights by stockwell.


----------



## arallsopp (20 Sep 2013)

Very strong chance @bobcolover and I passed each other near Nine Elms tonight. If not him, someone on a bike like his anyway. Darn funny looking thing. Like a normal bike, but all in the wrong order. Don't know how people see him down there.


----------



## bobcolover (20 Sep 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Very strong chance @bobcolover and I passed each other near Nine Elms tonight. If not him, someone on a bike like his anyway. Darn funny looking thing. Like a normal bike, but all in the wrong order. Don't know how people see him down there.


twas i indeed;
i went pottering along the thames south bank and discovered i could ride from battersea park riverside all the way next to the river down to the ship ph at wandsworth bridge; amazing sunset bridges on the way;also near the prices candle factory a sign you dont see often anywhere ' beware helicopter downwash'!!!
good to catch up;
slightly ot 
is there a cycle ride alongside the veteran car run this year on nov 3rd? 
velomobiles welcome as two/three years ago?
i cried off last year at coulsdon soaked to the skin and close to hypothermia;
would be up for it again tho on the trusty kingcycle
bc


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2651652, member: 1314"]Huh! I was knackered in my winter gloves. Nice to see you bruv. *About time for a beer and curry and an articulate conversation*.[/quote]
Are you sending someone to meet Gaz in your place?


----------



## Arfcollins (24 Sep 2013)

As there isn't a thread for 'My Wife Saw a CCer - She Wasn't Commuting, She Was At Bootcamp in Bath Lane Recreation Ground' I will mention here that she spotted @*Cunobelin* on his bent this evening.

(Could someone explain to me this @<member> thing, I'm guessing it sends an alert to that person?)

(edit to put that @ thing in now @Born2die has kindly explained).


----------



## Born2die (25 Sep 2013)

@Arfcollins just like that


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2672429, member: 1314"]@Pat "5mph" at the SECC![/quote]
Not on the commute


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2672429, member: 1314"]@Pat "5mph" at the SECC![/quote]
What bad luck CoG


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> What bad luck CoG


It was intentional


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2674188, member: 1314"]Great to meet you Pat![/quote]
Likewise: shame we were both working, nae time to socialize.
Hope you got home safe: you probably got back to London before I got back home from work!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2675722, member: 1314"]You met McWobble as well! He rode down so was officially commuting. He's the one with long hair who introduced himself as my friend. We'd just had a couple of strong ones at the pub so he wasn't that articulate at that point, I imagine! I was fine.[/quote]
Aha, was wondering!
Pleased to have met you @McWobble


----------



## Arfcollins (26 Sep 2013)

Born2die said:


> @Arfcollins just like that


Like @Born2die ? Did that do it? (I think I might be showing my age...)


----------



## Born2die (27 Sep 2013)

Aye it did now you get it


----------



## Wobblers (27 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Aha, was wondering!
> Pleased to have met you @McWobble



Glad to have met you too, Pat, if all too briefly 

[QUOTE 2675722, member: 1314"]You met McWobble as well! He rode down so was officially commuting. He's the one with long hair who introduced himself as my friend. We'd just had a couple of strong ones at the pub so he wasn't that articulate at that point, I imagine! I was fine.[/quote]

Hah! Tell me, who was who fell off three times on the way baack from the pub back in August? That's three times, just to remind you. Not twice. Three times.


----------



## Recycle (28 Sep 2013)

bobcolover said:


> slightly ot
> is there a cycle ride alongside the veteran car run this year on nov 3rd?
> velomobiles welcome as two/three years ago?
> i cried off last year at coulsdon soaked to the skin and close to hypothermia;
> ...


I bailed at the same spot & on my way back to Purley was shamed by a guy on a Penny Farthing soldiering on. I believe he made it all the way to Brighton.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2013)

Recycle said:


> I bailed at the same spot & on my way back to Purley was shamed by a guy on a Penny Farthing soldiering on. I believe he made it all the way to Brighton.




That chap has done the ride for years...


----------



## Recycle (28 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That chap has done the ride for years...


Must be a bugger getting that on the train.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Oct 2013)

@Mice in Battersea Park for the second time. A great chance encounter.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Oct 2013)

Volunteering at a Doctor Bike event today in Glasgow, 2 commuter ladies approach, we started to talk, CC was mentioned, oh, she says I know that site, I introduce myself, hi I'm Pat 5mph, she says, oh yes, I read some of your stories ... forgot to ask her user name ... doh!!
Don't get to meet cchatters very often on my daily travels


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2013)

Saw @User1314 yesterday evening, just going past sainsburys in colliers wood. Not sure if he saw me, was going the other way and I was on my mountain bike. He did have a huge smile on his face though. Loving the rain where ya?


----------



## HLaB (11 Oct 2013)

gaz said:


> Saw @User1314 yesterday evening, just going past sainsburys in colliers wood. Not sure if he saw me, was going the other way and I was on my mountain bike. He did have a huge smile on his face though. Loving the rain where ya?


He saw you but if you believe half the threads on it, everybody knows roadies won't speak to anybody on a mtb


----------



## Mice (11 Oct 2013)

slowmotion said:


> @Mice in Battersea Park for the second time. A great chance encounter.


It was good to see you! M


----------



## MisterStan (4 Nov 2013)

I think @mangid joined the Busway at Swavesey this morning, passing me and @kevin_cambs_uk waiting for @martinclive


----------



## mangid (4 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I think @mangid joined the Busway at Swavesey this morning, passing me and @kevin_cambs_uk waiting for @martinclive



Yep, twas I


----------



## Origamist (7 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2754629, member: 1314"]Sonia at Stockwell, just back from Jamaica![/quote]

Is Sonia still on her little yellow fixed?


----------



## gaz (7 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2754693, member: 1314"]It was yellow. Didn't look to see if it was fixed as I'm usually transfixed by her red and white bandana.[/quote]
If she has one yellow bike, then it is fixed.


----------



## gaz (7 Nov 2013)

I just like to look at what other people are riding.


----------



## Edwards80 (21 Nov 2013)

Good to see @fossyant on the commute this morning.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Good to see @fossyant on the commute this morning.


 
Mornin. Got to Aldi early and picked up the bibs. Pretty good.


----------



## gaz (21 Nov 2013)

Saw COG tonight, well more like he saw me when I was telling the cyclist behind him that his lights where the wrong way round (white at the back, red at the front)


----------



## gaz (21 Nov 2013)

You looked retro cool!


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (21 Nov 2013)

There is a gent who I see on most days going through Trafford Park. Riding what I think is a Surly with LOTS of good lights on the front and some good lights along the seat stays. Always wears a red top... If you're out there, well done sir. Your setup is nice!


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2783892, member: 1314"]There's a rider I've seen last couple of years on CS7. Wears a Merton Hi viz . Spoke to her this morning as we stopped at every single red together. Saw her again this evening and exchanged names. On a hybrid and faster than me.[/quote]
You're in there


----------



## MisterStan (29 Nov 2013)

I think I scalped @donnydave just before Histon on the Busway, white Giant flat bar, one pannier on the left, blue jersey? About 17:20ish... 

Then I did the same to @kevin_cambs_uk about 5 mins later; I knew it was him as he had his very loud Mapei tights on!


----------



## donnydave (29 Nov 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I think I scalped @donnydave just before Histon on the Busway, white Giant flat bar, one pannier on the left, blue jersey? About 17:20ish...
> 
> Then I did the same to @kevin_cambs_uk about 5 mins later; I knew it was him as he had his very loud Mapei tights on!



hardly Scalped good sir, I was nursing a badly skipping chain. Just you wait me-laddy-o. Same time next week?


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Nov 2013)

Arfcollins said:


> As there isn't a thread for 'My Wife Saw a CCer - She Wasn't Commuting, She Was At Bootcamp in Bath Lane Recreation Ground' I will mention here that she spotted @*Cunobelin* on his bent this evening.
> 
> (Could someone explain to me this @<member> thing, I'm guessing it sends an alert to that person?)
> 
> (edit to put that @ thing in now @Born2die has kindly explained).



Just spotted this......

I must admit the large groups that Bootcamp occasionally get could be a real pain in the arse, but are very well organised and I have never had a problem with them, unlike the cricket club who regularly set up benches, scoring tables and sun loungers on the track.


----------



## Arfcollins (30 Nov 2013)

Yes, have had to weave through the cricketers too.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Dec 2013)

gaz said:


> I just like to look at what other people are riding.



My wife thinks I am abnormal!

We were passed by a Svelte young lady and I had noticed more about the bike than the rider!


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Dec 2013)

Arfcollins said:


> Yes, have had to weave through the cricketers too.




The worst one though is Gosport BMX club when they meet on Grange Road in Gosport (which is a popular family route to the beach at Stokes BAy and Lee on Solent) the entire cycle track is blocked by illegally parked cars dropping off the little darlings.

A cycle club promoting cycling by preventing families from using the cycle track!


----------



## topcat1 (4 Dec 2013)

@benborp today flying up the Brixton road 2pm ish


----------



## benborp (5 Dec 2013)

topcat1 said:


> @benborp today flying up the Brixton road 2pm ish




Sorry I didn't pick you out. Were you on the bike too?


----------



## topcat1 (6 Dec 2013)

I was at the lights (kennington park) and by the time I recognised you you were well gone

high cadence 120+rpm


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2013)

I saw 2 for the price of 1 today, fossy and Andrew BR, @fossyant was in civvies so I almost didn't recognise him


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

Or as Al the Coffee shop owner says "I didn't recognise you with your clothes on !"


----------



## I like Skol (6 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> I saw 2 for the price of 1 today, fossy and Andrew BR, @fossyant was in civvies so I almost didn't recognise him


Nobody sees me


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2013)

I have once.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (10 Dec 2013)

Think I saw @Rasmus for the first time on my commute this morning (at about five to nine turning left onto St George’s Road). It was from a distance across a large junction so I could have been mistaken, though he disappeared out of sight fairly quickly so it probably was him!


----------



## Rasmus (10 Dec 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Think I saw @Rasmus for the first time on my commute this morning (at about five to nine turning left onto St George’s Road). It was from a distance across a large junction so I could have been mistaken, though he disappeared out of sight fairly quickly so it probably was him!



At St George's Cross? Yeah, that was probably me.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (10 Dec 2013)

Yeah, just there... assuming it was you, you then turned right onto West Prince's Street (Don’t panic @Telemark, this isn’t more evidence of Westie stalking activity, just surprise at finally spotting another CC Ecosse member ‘in the wild’! I think I’ve only ever seen one Cycle Chatter outside of a ride and that was at the top of a hill)


----------



## Telemark (10 Dec 2013)

I regularly see @Touche going in the opposite direction... sometimes he sees me, too, at other times he seems to be in his own little world 
There is a bit less overlap in our commutes since he's moved house, so less chance of CCer-spotting. 
The only other CCer I've come across randomly (apart from @HJ ) is @Scoosh - We spotted a bent in the distance, near his home turf, and wondered who it might be... Given the location and the large Saltire flag attached , our random guess was correct ... We were promptly invited around to tea & biscuits, and dinner, too, courtesy of Mrs Scoosh, and carried on blethering . CC Ecosse hospitality at its finest, none of that "you'll have had your tea" rubbish that us Auld Reekers are often accused of (a Westie rumour, probably) ...

T


----------



## mangid (11 Dec 2013)

Mister Stan and support staff repairing puncture on Busway


----------



## Stephen C (18 Dec 2013)

I think I followed/failed to catch @mangid tonight from Coton to Trumpington.


----------



## mangid (19 Dec 2013)

@stephenc Could well have been me, went that way @~ 5:30pm. There was a cyclists behind me that carried on when I turned off @Anstey Hall. 

Was a tough head/side wind last night ;-)


----------



## Stephen C (19 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> @stephenc Could well have been me, went that way @~ 5:30pm. There was a cyclists behind me that carried on when I turned off @Anstey Hall.
> 
> Was a tough head/side wind last night ;-)



Yup, that was me, I think we both then headed down the A1301, but I don't like taking the right fork at Anstey Hall.

Tough indeed, was certainly my slowest ride for a while!


----------



## mangid (19 Dec 2013)

Stephen C said:


> Yup, that was me, I think we both then headed down the A1301, but I don't like taking the right fork at Anstey Hall.
> 
> Tough indeed, was certainly my slowest ride for a while!



Yes, I head down there and then back in over Granham's, relieves the stress of the day nicely. The right turn is a tad tricky, potholes, parked cars, not sure why I do it over the alternative. added to that I nearly got taken out by a lady coming out of Bidwells, anchors on, loud scream, and she didn't even react ....

The whole down and up from Grantchester always feels a lot more tricky than it should be, I'm taking some of the bends ridiculously slowly at the moment, felt the back wheel slipping a few times recently.


----------



## Stephen C (19 Dec 2013)

mangid said:


> Yes, I head down there and then back in over Granham's, relieves the stress of the day nicely. The right turn is a tad tricky, potholes, parked cars, not sure why I do it over the alternative. added to that I nearly got taken out by a lady coming out of Bidwells, anchors on, loud scream, and she didn't even react ....
> 
> The whole down and up from Grantchester always feels a lot more tricky than it should be, I'm taking some of the bends ridiculously slowly at the moment, felt the back wheel slipping a few times recently.



I really don't like that bit of road past Bidwells, and the turn onto the main road was a bit tricky, the alternative is slower, short traffic lights, but takes some of the stress out of it. Nearly been taken out a few times at the Granham's turning coming off the bridge, some people just don't look properly.

I'm definitely slower around the turns from Grantchester, I used to take the tight corners at over 20mph, but the combination of rain, mud and leaves has made me a lot more cautious.


----------



## David Parry (7 Jan 2014)

I didn't get the chance to review this entire thread, so I apologize if I'm repeating someone, but I had the pleasure of cycling in Amsterdam and loved the experience of lining up with brothers and sisters at red lights, 15+ sometimes. In the five years I've been cycling in the Vancouver area (between Langley and Surrey), I've stacked with only one other CCer, and this occurred only twice. The thing is, though, that we all ride at similar speeds so there would be very little closure with CCers going in the same direction. What funny, when I do drive to work on occasion (not by choice), I get so bloody envious of the CCers I spot! Lucky buggers!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Jan 2014)

Not often I get to post in here, but I was out stretching my legs this morning and saw @4F on his commute!


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jan 2014)

Nearly home this morning in the cold rain when I caught up with @YahudaMoon on the Ashton by-pass. He was fairly shifting as he was late for work but we rode side by side all the way along the roundabouts having a good chinwag


----------



## YahudaMoon (23 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Nearly home this morning in the cold rain when I caught up with @YahudaMoon on the Ashton by-pass. He was fairly shifting as he was late for work but we rode side by side all the way along the roundabouts having a good chinwag




Ha ha

Clocked you stuck at TL, couldnt stop, mad rush for work

So it was full pelt as my lights were on green, so didnt expect seeing you again, until you casually pulled along side me while talking casually, sorry I didnt say much but I was so out of breath I could hardly speak lol

What were you doing with no head wear on in freezing cold conditions, not to mention the rain? you mad man


----------



## topcat1 (27 Jan 2014)

@arallsopp 10.35 kings rd wearing the cc jersey


----------



## gaz (27 Jan 2014)

topcat1 said:


> @arallsopp 10.35 kings rd wearing the cc jersey


What were either of you doing commuting at such a time? SLACKERS!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Jan 2014)

day off, was on my way to Richmond pk and was stopped at the lights wandsworth bdg rd/kings rd and @arallsopp cruises past (if you haven't seen him ride he looks so relaxed ) but he didn't hear me call


----------



## arallsopp (29 Jan 2014)

topcat1 said:


> day off, was on my way to Richmond pk and was stopped at the lights wandsworth bdg rd/kings rd and @arallsopp cruises past (if you haven't seen him ride he looks so relaxed ) but he didn't hear me call



I was on my way to work. US client base means late nights and deferred starts. Perfect for dropping the kids off to school, sitting down to breakfast it's the wife, then pootling in mid morning  Sorry to miss you TC.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (29 Jan 2014)

Think I said good morning to Pat 5mph at about 6ish,just round the corner from Shawfield Stadium.


----------



## musa (29 Jan 2014)

topcat1 said:


> day off, was on my way to Richmond pk and was stopped at the lights wandsworth bdg rd/kings rd and @arallsopp cruises past (if you haven't seen him ride he looks so relaxed ) but he didn't hear me call



Dont you get bored of Richmond park?


----------



## topcat1 (30 Jan 2014)

musa said:


> Dont you get bored of Richmond park?



can't get enough of it, Cancellara corner, bastard hill the ballet school plus the run back along the river is a rush

and it's the perfect place to learn to ride fixed


----------



## musa (30 Jan 2014)

topcat1 said:


> can't get enough of it, Cancellara corner, b****** hill the ballet school plus the run back along the river is a rush
> 
> and it's the perfect place to learn to fixed


Wow your good i can't do more two laps on a good day. Best place to learn fixed is on the roads. How you getting on? I miss the days of fixed


----------



## topcat1 (31 Jan 2014)

it's great am now growing a beard and got some skinny jeans

am now commuting fixed


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2014)

topcat1 said:


> it's great am now growing a beard and got some skinny jeans
> 
> am now commuting fixed




Have you got the very skinny handlebars? One trouser leg rolled up? and a lock for a belt?


----------



## rb58 (31 Jan 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Have you got the very skinny handlebars? One trouser leg rolled up? and a lock for a belt?


He was eyeing up my lock belt the other day..............


----------



## Rouge79 (5 Feb 2014)

I met my first CC'er today 

Good to see you @Blurb, on my favourite part of Edgware road as well  #bloodypotholes

Sorry couldn't stay around to chat but that wind was pretty gusty LOL

I only ride this route/time on Tuesday & Wednesday so I'll look out next week


----------



## Blurb (5 Feb 2014)

Hi Rouge79,
Spotted the white Bern!! Good to see a fellow CC'er. 
My commute times vary but I'll keep an eye out and hopefully it won't be so windy next time! 
Roll on the 30mph tailwind this evening!


----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2014)

@YahudaMoon (again) riding home from work tonight in the rain (again!).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2014)

And tonight, in a totally snarled up SE London, I spied @User10571 picking his way along the middle of the road. I was in a car going nowhere. We had a quick couple of words and he wandered off over the ha'penny hatch pathway. He would have passed my place in under 1 minute. Meanwhile, I'd only got 50 yards in half an hour. I gave up, parked the car and walked home.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Feb 2014)

@kevin_cambs_uk on the Busway tonight.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Feb 2014)

MisterStan said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk on the Busway tonight.


back on the road tomorrow the guided floodway is a disaster


----------



## YahudaMoon (7 Feb 2014)

I like Skol said:


> @YahudaMoon (again) riding home from work tonight in the rain (again!).



Yes 

It was me

Couldn't stop, mad rush for the Hulme post office before 5,30pm

What was you doing behind the wheel of a car?

Looked very odd


----------



## I like Skol (7 Feb 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> What was you doing behind the wheel of a car?
> 
> Looked very odd


 
@potsy will be along shortly to try and crack some joke about me always looking odd


----------



## beatlejuice (10 Feb 2014)

Does someone of this parish ride from Whitchurch through Overton (Hampshire) about quarter to eight in the morning? I spot hime most morning while at work.


----------



## Colin B (14 Feb 2014)

How do you spot fellow cc members did I miss something wouldnt like to think I passed one and didn't say hello


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2929768, member: 1314"]Gaz last night! At Stockwell innit.[/quote]


What's with the 'innit's' you keep using recently?
You don't speak like that in the real world.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2929809, member: 1314"]I do now. I'm talking like a cockney at work. It's all gone

View attachment 38106


We've even got someone who supports Ebbsfleet United and talks like one![/quote]


It's not a word that I've ever heard been used by cockney's.


----------



## Colin B (14 Feb 2014)

Innit nah that's mancuniun isn't it


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2929863, member: 1314"]It's more of your Asian cockney.

_"... dictionary identifies how the ubiquitous "innit" was absorbed into British Asian speech via "haina" - a Hindi tag phrase, stuck on the sentences and meaning "is no?"._

'The Queen's Hinglish' dictionary:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/6122072.stm[/quote]


So nothing to do with Cockney then.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2014)

@fossyant this morning, never seen him from behind before, caught him quite easily and passed him in Cheadle, can confirm he's going the long way in again 
Could do with some more lights on the rear, could hardly see you


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

You working again Mr P?


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> You working again Mr P?


Not yet, was dropping the other half off in stocky, did I forget to mention I was in the car?


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> @fossyant this morning, never seen him from behind before, caught him quite easily and passed him in Cheadle, can confirm he's going the long way in again
> Could do with some more lights on the rear, could hardly see you


 
Very good - in disguise were you !!


----------



## nuttall1991 (18 Feb 2014)

I hope the guy who I embarrassed myself in front of this morning when I slipped off my pedal when trying to clip in wasn't a CC'er...


----------



## MichaelO (5 Mar 2014)

Spotted a 'bent heading up Cedars Road towards Clapham common last night at about 6pm. Wasn't a CCer by any chance?


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2014)

@Matthew_T possibly at just after 9 am in Tesco car park in the yellow peril in Prestatyn. ?


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> @Matthew_T possibly at just after 9 am in Tesco car park in the yellow peril in Prestatyn. ?


Yep, 'tis me! Getting some lunch for work.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Apr 2014)

@YahudaMoon on the BT roundabout in Ashton shortly after 7.30 this morning. I was the one in the anonymous grey car yelling 'MORNING' out of the passenger window


----------



## gavroche (14 Apr 2014)

Was having lunch in Holden Garden centre in Lancashire yesterday at about 1pm.There was a group of cyclists from Blackpool there too, eating outside, anybody from CC in that bunch?


----------



## YahudaMoon (14 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> @YahudaMoon on the BT roundabout in Ashton shortly after 7.30 this morning. I was the one in the anonymous grey car yelling 'MORNING' out of the passenger window



Yes, thought it was yourself 

Fantastic weather for it, push bike that is, though you were quicker than last time I seen you ha


----------



## I like Skol (14 Apr 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Yes, thought it was yourself
> 
> Fantastic weather for it, push bike that is, though you were quicker than last time I seen you ha


Perfect weather for it, but Mrs Skol wanted me home for a hot doorstep handover so she could dash off to Kent for work. The tight time schedule meant the car was the only option allowed


----------



## wilkotom (25 Apr 2014)

@User1314 at Blackfriars station heading south along the bridge. Nice to meet you!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Perfect weather for it, but Mrs Skol wanted me home for a hot doorstep handover so she could dash off to Kent for work. The tight time schedule meant the car was the only option allowed



yer a feckin pest.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Apr 2014)

@potsy seen at the end of my commute to work. Well, not actually Potsy, but his bike. The spiteful, back stabbing, ungrateful, two faced toe rag had parked his bike in my spot! I left him a ‘present’ to make sure he doesn’t do it again


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> @potsy seen at the end of my commute to work. Well, not actually Potsy, but his bike. The spiteful, back stabbing, ungrateful, two faced toe rag had parked his bike in my spot! I left him a ‘present’ to make sure he doesn’t do it again


Not sure something brown in a dog poo bag counts as a present 

Nice to see a well used BSO parked next to my gleaming speed machine


----------



## I like Skol (27 Apr 2014)

potsy said:


> Not sure something brown in a dog poo bag counts as a present
> 
> Nice to see a well used BSO parked next to my gleaming speed machine


He's done it again! I thought I had made it perfectly clear that it is MY spot. Right this time I'm going to make sure it doesn't happen again.....

I'm going in the car tonight


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2014)

I like Skol said:


> He's done it again! I thought I had made it perfectly clear that it is MY spot. Right this time I'm going to make sure it doesn't happen again.....
> 
> I'm going in the car tonight


Have you got your own car parking spot too? 

Another pleasant ride in, bit of the usual headwind to contend with but at least it was dry unlike yesterday morning.
Not sure if I'll be riding for the full 4 days as I'm still getting used to the 12 hour shifts but we will see, so far so good


----------



## mistral (2 May 2014)

@User1314 .. came across that well know miscreant skulking around the gutters of Kings Road last night

Good to see you User, twice in a week(!) keep on building up the miles,. And what's this mouseketeer business?


----------



## CharlieB (2 May 2014)

Got passed and greeted in St. John's Wood this morning by a Tony on a nice lookin' red Colnago - I can't place him, but he said he knew me from a past FNRttC and probably connected that with our proximity to the Zoo.
He flew down St. John's Wood Terrace at 25mph+ (I know that, 'cos I was doing 24 on the Brommie), as he said he was late for a meeting, so we couldn't exchange much more than a few words.


----------



## disabledcyclist (6 May 2014)

seen someone coming down bacup rd today in full cc kit as i SLOWLY headed up


----------



## potsy (7 May 2014)

@I like Skol loitering near the bikes racks


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2014)

potsy said:


> @I like Skol loitering near the bikes racks



Again. Watch out, he might be after your bike.


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2014)

User said:


> Jon Snow at Kings X. What is his forum ID?


@lordofthenightswatch


----------



## I like Skol (7 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Again. Watch out, he might be after your bike.


Yes but, he didn't tell you what I was doing with my little tool....


----------



## martint235 (7 May 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Yes but, he didn't tell you what I was doing with *my little tool*....


Even down south we've heard that rumour about you


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2014)

@Origamist spotted on Thorley Lane. I just caught a glimpse of you in the corner of my eye. My glasses were steamed up


----------



## Origamist (8 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> @Origamist spotted on Thorley Lane. I just caught a glimpse of you in the corner of my eye. My glasses were steamed up



Sorry I didn't see you, mate. I was in a myopic and grumpy zone.


----------



## gaz (19 May 2014)

@User1314 waiting at the traffic lights at the north side of vauxhall bridge this afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2014)

@rb58 in Orpington.. he heading to Sevenoaks, me heading into town.


----------



## Downward (5 Jun 2014)

Mcwobble were you riding up towards woodgate at around 5.30 ?


----------



## hatler (9 Jun 2014)

Who was it on Streat Lane on Sunday morning, heading south at about 11.30 wearing an FNRttC jersey ?


----------



## Fubar (10 Jun 2014)

In Cornwall today, spotted a CC jersey (on a rider! @helston90 ?) making his way out of St Austell heading towards Roche (I think!) around 17:40 - we were in car, was going to peep horn but thought you wouldn't know why I was peeping at you!


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2014)

@velovoice, in Bloomsbury. She rather better dressed (rainjacket) than me (suit) for the dampish London weather. I always carry waterproofs (coat and trousers), but only bother to stop and put them on if it looks like _proper_ rain.


----------



## confusedcyclist (19 Aug 2014)

Is there a CycleChat jersey to make this game easier??? Just saying.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Is there a CycleChat jersey to make this game easier??? Just saying.




Only a couple of Jerseys left

*HERE*


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Aug 2014)

@400bhp sitting across from us on the train to Stansted , we were just setting out on our touring holiday, heck of a coincidence.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2014)

I do believe I clocked @fossyant whizzing his way to work this morning as I plodded back from a night shift. I guess I was a smidge early and he was late as we must cross paths frequently but have never spotted each other. He was doing warp speed down the hill, flying past the mortal cyclists and looking dashing in his red outfit on his red bike


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2014)

@I like Skol - I was actually early, well it's my new commute time - set off about 7.00 to 7.10 to get the 14-17 miles in to work before a 8:30 start.

Did give you a nod, as shouting over would have probably scared that other cyclist, and I wasn't doing one handed with a fixed spinning at 150rpm and about 30 mph. Colour co-ordinated me, Ahem.

Loads of cyclists out this morning, summat to do with bike to work day. Erm I do it every day.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Loads of cyclists out this morning, summat to do with bike to work day. Erm I do it every day.


Didn't know that (I live in a bubble!) but have been thinking that the number of cyclists has shot up in recent weeks.


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Didn't know that (I live in a bubble!) but have been thinking that the number of cyclists has shot up in recent weeks.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Sep 2014)

potsy said:


>


 Well, apart from you obviously!


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Sep 2014)

@redfalo in Euroland, as it was out of the office and on the way home I guess it counts as on my commute


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Oct 2014)

@Origamist on the A50 heading South out of Knutsford. Determined look on his face and a very bright torch strapped to his bars. I didn't have my front light switched on.


----------



## Origamist (7 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> @Origamist on the A50 heading South out of Knutsford. Determined look on his face and a very bright torch strapped to his bars. I didn't have my front light switched on.



Would have been good to see you, but as normal, I missed you. I was totally focussed on the pitta and hummus waiting for me at home.

"Determined" - I think you mean "defeated" - the headwind wasn't strong, but it was more than enough to sap my resolve! A couple of wet, cold and windy days and my legs and will power have turned to mush. 

Was the light a bit bright - I changed the angle this morning and raised it a bit. It's a Fenix BC 30 bike light and I was running the 200 lumen flash mode!


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Oct 2014)

Origamist said:


> Would have been good to see you, but as normal, I missed you. I was totally focussed on the pitta and hummus waiting for me at home.
> 
> "Determined" - I think you mean "defeated" - the headwind wasn't strong, but it was more than enough to sap my resolve! A couple of wet, cold and windy days and my legs and will power have turned to mush.
> 
> Was the light a bit bright - I changed the angle this morning and raised it a bit. It's a Fenix BC 30 bike light and I was running the 200 lumen flash mode!


Light looked bright but wasn't blinding. Don't think you can have too bright on the A50. Interested to know what burn time you get when it gets really dark out on the country lanes. Having a single unit rather than a separate battery pack kind of appeals. 
Will have to get out for a ride sometime keep planning to ride over to Chester one weekend. Coffee by the river. Could meet enroute if you fancy it. I am sure some of the usual suspects would be up for it.


----------



## Origamist (7 Oct 2014)

There's a good review of the light here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Light-Review-Dual-distance-beam-Twin-XM-L2-T6 

It includes some info on burn time too. I got mine for 60 quid from HK.

Chester sounds good. Have been missing longer weekend rides.


----------



## luckyfox (9 Oct 2014)

I'm so quick you'd blink and miss me!


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2014)

@MickeyBlueEyes 
Did you get home ok ?


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Oct 2014)

cyberknight said:


> @MickeyBlueEyes
> Did you get home ok ?


 I did mate yes. Nice to meet you, shame we couldn't of had a few miles. Looks like a new set of wheels are a comin' my way. Thanks again for pulling over to assist.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> I did mate yes. Nice to meet you, shame we couldn't of had a few miles. Looks like a new set of wheels are a comin' my way. Thanks again for pulling over to assist.


New free hub at least imho , or as you asked ...............
http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/shimano-wh-r501--28700-c-road-wheel-set/aid:100100
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...andard-spoke-clincher-wheels-pair/shimwhfr202
Freehub will set you back up to £30 on its own ?
When time and family allow im always ready for a ride


----------



## potsy (11 Oct 2014)

Definitely getting colder even @I like Skol had his long pants on this morning when I spotted him loitering in the bike shed, @skudupnorth will be mortified


----------



## I like Skol (11 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Definitely getting colder even @I like Skol had his long pants on this morning when I spotted him loitering in the bike shed, @skudupnorth will be mortified


 You rat, you promised me you wouldn't tell anyone  I was only interested to see if they still fitted me and I'm glad to say, unlike some, I haven't put any weight on since last winter.


----------



## potsy (11 Oct 2014)

I like Skol said:


> You rat, you promised me you wouldn't tell anyone  I was only interested to see if they still fitted me and I'm glad to say, unlike some, I haven't put any weight on since last winter.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2014)

I like Skol said:


> You rat, you promised me you wouldn't tell anyone  I was only interested to see if they still fitted me and I'm glad to say, unlike some, I haven't put any weight on since last winter.


Well, _I_ haven't put weight on since last winter!  In fact, it is still trickling off me and I had to tighten the belt on my trousers today. I am now down to a 34" waist from a maximum of 51" in 2010-2011.

Let's get the hilly forum rides going again next year and drag @potsy out on them!


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Oct 2014)

Long trousers ??????????? Oh the shame !!! Still legs Ooot and sleeves rolled up for me


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Mar 2015)

Nice wee chat with @Harry_Palmer79 found sheltering from a mini tsunami on his way home 
Hope you got there ok!
I had to seek cover in a bus stop at only half a mile from home, hail bombarding me ... auch!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (1 Apr 2015)

Hi @Pat "5mph" it was lovely catching up with you again... I made it home eventually but the wind was an absolute killer


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2015)

@Nocode on the commute home last night. We only live a 5 minute walk apart but have never met. We commute using a lot of the same roads too.


----------



## gaz (2 Apr 2015)

@ttcycle on the way home tonight twice. initially on park lane and then again by clapham common. Had to pump up my tyre that was flat at evans victoria.


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2015)

Passed a lot of cyclist over the last few days, in the Leicestershire/Nottinghamshire/Lincolnshire area near Newark to Grantham area now the lighter night are here again  If any of them were CC'ers a retrospective Hi


----------



## Fubar (8 Apr 2015)

@Scoosh on my commute home on Easter Monday - had to do a double-take as he was on a proper bike!


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2015)

@kevin_cambs_uk spotted from the bus not once, but thrice this morning! First on the busway cycle track at Histon and then again coming out of Gilbert Road, then once more as we overtook him for the second time on Victoria Avenue.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk spotted from the bus not once, but thrice this morning! First on the busway cycle track at Histon and then again coming out of Gilbert Road, then once more as we overtook him for the second time on Victoria Avenue.




What is this bus nonsense you speaketh?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Apr 2015)

MisterStan said:


> @kevin_cambs_uk spotted from the bus not once, but thrice this morning! First on the busway cycle track at Histon and then again coming out of Gilbert Road, then once more as we overtook him for the second time on Victoria Avenue.



Blimey!

I knew once the bus got into Cambridge it was not quick, but that's crazy!


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What is this bus nonsense you speaketh?


My better half bought me tickets for Jimmy Carr for Christmas, so i'm planning a few scoops and some dinner and probably a taxi home! Ooh! 'ark at 'im - a taxi!


----------



## MisterStan (10 Apr 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Blimey!
> 
> I knew once the bus got into Cambridge it was not quick, but that's crazy!


I have to say I was a bit surprised myself to see you again. Really does show how quick it is on a bike - and bear in mind this is a Friday with the kids off school too, so quiet roads!


----------



## Hicky (14 Apr 2015)

Wonder if you're on here.......guy riding a Wiler GT 105....into MCR from the north down Oldham Rd.


----------



## MisterStan (29 Jun 2015)

Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk and rode with him for a short while this morning - haven't seen him for aaaaages!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jun 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Caught up with @kevin_cambs_uk and rode with him for a short while this morning - haven't seen him for aaaaages!


because you too fast! 22 in the morning kills me !!!!


----------



## martinclive (1 Jul 2015)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> because you too fast young 22 in the morning kills me !!!!


FTFY


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2015)

The only person I spot these days is @I like Skol though today I only saw his bso and not the man himself


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> The only person I spot these days is @I like Skol though today I only saw his bso and not the man himself


 You will have to be quicker next time, you might even get my spot (but don't expect to come back and find your tyres still inflated!).


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jul 2015)

@dan_bo seen about 15 mintes ago at the top of Mossley Road, about to let rip down the hill into Ashton.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jul 2015)

I like Skol said:


> @dan_bo seen about 15 mintes ago at the top of Mossley Road, about to let rip down the hill into Ashton.



On me way to a PR! Was you in the grey Passat?


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jul 2015)

dan_bo said:


> On me way to a PR! Was you in the grey Passat?


I was disguised as a farmer today....






No, not that one! Like this.....





PR you say? I thought you were a bit red faced and serious


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jul 2015)




----------



## I like Skol (10 Dec 2015)

@YahudaMoon as he plodded through the rain heading towards Ashton. I was driving so had to make do with a cheery pip pip pip of the horn. Not seen him for a while so either I was early or he was late 
Weather was awful so I was kind of glad to be in the car but respect to Yahuda for doing it in all weathers.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2015)

@dan_bo going like the clappers as he took primary position through a pinch point heading in to Ashton. The proximity of the moron in the little silver car behind him wasn't very impressive, they obviously couldn't wait to join the queue at the traffic lights a couple of hundred yards up the road, Muppets!
I was in the car (again ) ferrying the little one to school. Just can't persuade him to cycle at the moment.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Dec 2015)

I didn't realise there was a thread for CC spotting. I commented last week on the Your Ride thread of seeing @Old jon on my way to work. He was recognisable from his profile picture while I remain steadfastly behind my secret identity.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> @dan_bo going like the clappers as he took primary position through a pinch point heading in to Ashton. The proximity of the moron in the little silver car behind him wasn't very impressive, they obviously couldn't wait to join the queue at the traffic lights a couple of hundred yards up the road, Muppets!
> I was in the car (again ) ferrying the little one to school. Just can't persuade him to cycle at the moment.




was that you who bibbed your horn?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2015)

dan_bo said:


> was that you who bibbed your horn?


Yep, but you were passing me by that time (In the old tractor again). I would have spotted you sooner but I was too busy being incensed by the loony inches from your back wheel to realise it was you until you were almost past. You are just too quick


----------



## LewisLondon (16 Dec 2015)

Anyone commute from Wandsworth, along CS8 to Chelsea Bridge, then up to Hyde Park?


----------



## YahudaMoon (16 Dec 2015)

I like Skol said:


> @YahudaMoon as he plodded through the rain heading towards Ashton. I was driving so had to make do with a cheery pip pip pip of the horn. Not seen him for a while so either I was early or he was late
> Weather was awful so I was kind of glad to be in the car but respect to Yahuda for doing it in all weathers.



I think that was the day my bicycle front wheel decided it wanted into the tram line, so I did a little tumble, Im OK though

Friend at work said, "if my back wheel had gone into the tram line, Id have ended up at Eccles"


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2016)

I've never managed to post in this thread before!

I decided to take a route along Cattle Market Road, to see the work that had been going on, and at the end there was a green bike... Looked up as I stopped beside them at the lights to realise it was @Profpointy that I'd met at the weekend! So we chatted and cycled along Clarence Road cycle path before going our separate ways at the end.


----------



## Profpointy (15 Jun 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've never managed to post in this thread before!
> 
> I decided to take a route along Cattle Market Road, to see the work that had been going on, and at the end there was a green bike... Looked up as I stopped beside them at the lights to realise it was @Profpointy that I'd met at the weekend! So we chatted and cycled along Clarence Road cycle path before going our separate ways at the end.



Right city, but wrong guy I'm afraid. I do have a green (ish) bike, but haven't cycled round there recently if at all


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2016)

Sorry @captain nemo1701 ....

Names can disappear out of my head quite easily!


----------



## Karlt (15 Jun 2016)

I only see half a dozen other cyclists at most on my commute so chances of one being from this place is pretty low I imagine. Even Strava Flybys usually show one or two other people in the surrounding 30 miles...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2016)

I don't believe I've ever spotted a CCer on my commute, but no surprise I guess, given I live about 10,507 miles (according to Google) from London.  If there are any other CCers in Melbourne, perhaps I could wear my CC jersey more often, so you can spot me.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Sep 2016)

Success at last! Was riding to school this morning with the half-pint when we spotted @dan_bo pedaling past. That makes us all on bikes so fully compliant with the unspoken rules of the thread


----------



## cyberknight (20 Sep 2016)

Seen a few more cyclists around Willington/Repton and a regular a i meet on the A 38 cyclepath , hi to anyone who is on here


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Success at last! Was riding to school this morning with the half-pint when we spotted @dan_bo pedaling past. That makes us all on bikes so fully compliant with the unspoken rules of the thread


So not commuting then?


----------



## I like Skol (20 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> So not commuting then?


Oi! It was a commute for Jnr and I have to escort him so officially a commute, OK!


----------



## arallsopp (21 Sep 2016)

Bimbling in, late and sunny, and what's this? Cyclechat's very own Cuppa de grace, Mr @tdr1nka, sneaking up behind me. Very pleasant to catch up on news. Bimble resumed, later, still sunny, and now with added smiles.


----------



## mythste (27 Sep 2016)

@nickyboy Who was the (fast) fella on the Manchester - Llandudno ride earlier in the year, in all the Rapha gear? Caught him yesterday morning on a lovely looking Genesis.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2016)

mythste said:


> @nickyboy Who was the (fast) fella on the Manchester - Llandudno ride earlier in the year, in all the Rapha gear? Caught him yesterday morning on a lovely looking Genesis.



Pretty sure that would be @BRounsley ....like the way you refer to him as the "fast fella" then casually mention you caught him


----------



## mythste (27 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Pretty sure that would be @BRounsley ....like the way you refer to him as the "fast fella" then casually mention you caught him



From the side. At a junction.


----------



## BRounsley (3 Oct 2016)

mythste said:


> From the side. At a junction.



If it was a blue Genesis and near Manchester then that could be me.


----------



## mythste (5 Oct 2016)

BRounsley said:


> If it was a blue Genesis and near Manchester then that could be me.



Aye, Couldn't tell if single speed or fixed but it was at the giant roundabout with the annoying cycle lane dissecting it. I have to take off onto the ring road from there to get to Bury, not a fun section of road to navigate.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2017)

Just getting to the lad's school tonight for his return cycle commute when someone shouted my name (My real name too, how very dare he!). I think it was @longers (why isn't that working?) who has the misfortune of being a mate of @dan_bo 

Anyway, we had a quick chat and turns out he has been moving house and other stuff so hasn't been out on the bikes much. I did warn him that another visit to Degla may be on the cards so he had better sort his lardy ass out and get some practice in


----------



## dan_bo (10 Feb 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Just getting to the lad's school tonight for his return cycle commute when someone shouted my name (My real name too, how very dare he!). I think it was @longers (why isn't that working?) who has the misfortune of being a mate of @dan_bo
> 
> Anyway, we had a quick chat and turns out he has been moving house and other stuff so hasn't been out on the bikes much. I did warn him that another visit to Degla may be on the cards so he had better sort his lardy ass out and get some practice in


Lardy? Longers? Nah mustn't have been him. I've got legs that weigh more than that farker.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Lardy? Longers? Nah mustn't have been him. I've got legs that weigh more than that farker.



He's had kiddie(s) as well, so will be a busy lad.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Feb 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Lardy? Longers? Nah mustn't have been him. I've got legs that weigh more than that farker.


I was speaking metaphorically


----------



## dan_bo (10 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> He's had kiddie(s) as well, so will be a busy lad.



He is indeed shuffling his fambly round the near Saddleworth. Busy busy boy.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Mar 2017)

@Origamist on Pinfold Lane deep in the Cheshire countryside. Only ever recognise him after we have passed each other as the closing speed is always 40mph plus.


----------



## jayonabike (13 Jul 2017)

Whilst walking the dog this morning I think I spotted @palinurus in his CycleChat jersey on the Leverstock Green Road


----------



## palinurus (13 Jul 2017)

jayonabike said:


> Whilst walking the dog this morning I think I spotted @palinurus in his CycleChat jersey on the Leverstock Green Road



Yup, that was me.


----------



## palinurus (13 Jul 2017)

Or it very probably was.

Rode the green Surly today.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Sep 2017)

Saw @dan_bo plodding across the Ashton bypass tonight shortly after he left work. Must have had a hard week because he looked like he was really working hard to make any progress! Nice sky blue disc braked steed though


----------



## I like Skol (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> @Tim O up the road ahead of me this morning.


You didn't catch him?


----------



## Jason (23 Sep 2017)

@numbnuts - were you in Brighton on Wednesday, I passed a rider on the main road along the beach that looked like you.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2017)

Jasonbourne said:


> @numbnuts - were you in Brighton on Wednesday, I passed a rider on the main road along the beach that looked like you.


No it wasn't me


----------



## dan_bo (23 Sep 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Saw @dan_bo plodding across the Ashton bypass tonight shortly after he left work. Must have had a hard week because he looked like he was really working hard to make any progress! Nice sky blue disc braked steed though


Friday evening pal.


----------



## palinurus (18 Oct 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Friday evening pal.



Preach.

Getting so I'm like that on Wednesday mornings. By Friday I'm having trouble with the stairs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2018)

Finally I have spotted a fellow CCer when out on my commute. Granted @13 rider was working and not on his bike but I was commuting (sort of, as I was taking the long way from the office to the warehouse )


----------



## 13 rider (13 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Finally I have spotted a fellow CCer when out on my commute. Granted @13 rider was working and not on his bike but I was commuting (sort of, as I was taking the long way from the office to the warehouse )


I'm glad I had put down my mug of tea and was trying to look busy


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2018)

Spotted @13 rider again today. Well I say spotted, I missed him completely until he shouted at me. 

To make it worse, he was in his work van and he gave way to me, in my defence the sun was in my eyes, he doesn't normally work where I saw him, and it was passed his normal going home time


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Aug 2018)

@phantasmagoriana, riding like a QOM among the racing Bhoys, while I was plodding to work on the cycle route opposite.
I waved, you didn't see me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2018)

@13 rider spotted me today, he was in his work van again, I'm beginning to doubt he has a bike


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2018)

Spotted @Supersuperleeds on his lunch time ride in Syston I was busy working  down a side street as he rode by so he didn't see me . Just noticed this thread is becoming where @Supersuperleeds spotted me or the otherway round . The strange thing I don't working Syston very often and that's 3 times I've spotted him


----------



## arallsopp (11 Mar 2019)

That @ianrauk shouted an "Andy!" at me today. Just about managed to lift myself out of commute mode in time to raise a hand before he was lost to me.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2019)

arallsopp said:


> That @ianrauk shouted an "Andy!" at me today. Just about managed to lift myself out of commute mode in time to raise a hand before he was lost to me.


Aye...twas I....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2019)

@13 rider again. Again he was dodging work sitting in his van


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider again. Again he was dodging work sitting in his van


Having my lunch you will find  after a busy morning


----------



## HLaB (26 Sep 2019)

I spotted @mangid yesterday and we had a proper chat today. We've only been commuting at a similar time and place for the last year


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2020)

Coming to an island to turn right and a cyclist went straight over letter to right . A quick shout and I soon chatting to @tallliman who's was out on a leisure ride . Really good to catch up


----------



## tallliman (22 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Coming to an island to turn right and a cyclist went straight over letter to right . A quick shout and I soon chatting to @tallliman who's was out on a leisure ride . Really good to catch up



Yep, was lovely to catch up for a few minutes....can't remember when we last rode together!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2020)

tallliman said:


> Yep, was lovely to catch up for a few minutes....can't remember when we last rode together!


I think it was November  certainly not this year


----------



## tallliman (22 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> I think it was November  certainly not this year



That's far too long ago!!


----------

